# Delightfully Delicious DC Challenge 2011 (Part 4)



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2011)

*Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.IV)





*​
*Last call!!!   This is the final installment of a deep conditioning challenge running until Dec 31st 2011. Cooler temperatures are upon us, which means dry air and thirsty hair, so let's go into fall/winter well hydrated, fending off slipts and breakage. For more details on the benefits of DCing, and a comprehensive list of deep conditioners, see DDDC PART 1. You can also check out DDDC PART 2 and DDDC PART 3.

*​

*Challenge Rules * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days is fine. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 

*4.* You must DC for a minimum of *30 minutes*.  

*5.* Come check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 

*6.* Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.

*FEEL FREE TO JOIN AT ANYTIME! COME ON IN AND LET'S DC!!​*​


----------



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2011)

****Ladies, many of you are in this for the whole year, so what I have done is copied the list of challengers. If your name is here and you're not feeling this round, just let me know  Of course, if you're still down then let's continue!  If you're new and wanna join, gimme a shout, I will gladly add you to the list *


*Challengers*
13roots
13StepsAhead
allmundjoi
Amazhaan
anewday 
ANUBIS
xX-AfroDoll-Xx
AlliCat
ATLcutey20
Arewa Girl
AyannaDivine
baglady215
bajandoc86
bettysmsboop
bernag06
Beauty by Nature
biancaantoinette
@[email protected]
Brownie518
Brownsilk8
Bublin
DesignerCurls
divachyk
chelseatiara
chikachic817
cinnespice
Clubfoxxy 
CocoT
coyacoy
curlyhersheygirl 
cutenss
crvlngrhair
DayDreamist
ebsalita
Esslinah
faithVA
fiyahwerks
Forever in Bloom
gigi2011
godzchildtoo
Golden75
hair4today
hair4romheaven
HairGroupie
halee_J
hannan
IDareT'sHair
Imoan
IslandDiva08
janda
JeterCrazed
JustGROWwithIt
katblack
KhandiB
kupenda
ladykpnyc
LaidBak
leiah
Lisaaa Bonet 
Lita
Loves Harmony
lovestarr
LoveTheSkinImIn 
Ltown
LuvlyRain3
make_me_over
Mami_Chula416
mango387
marta9227
Meemee6223
mEmYSELFaNDj 
maxjones
[USER=84027]Minty
ms_b_haven06
missjones 
Mom23
mostamaziing
MrsLepe
mystery29
myhair84
mzteaze
NaijaNaps
Napp
~NanCeBoTwin~
Nat1984
naturalagain2
naturalnewb
NappyNelle
nerdography 
nelle11236
NicBenny
nicole625
Nix08
Onhergrind09
OsnapCnapp!
prettybyrd
preetyhair
prettyhair73
Prettylonghair
quasimodi 
Ravengirl
reeko43
regina07
RelaxednNapulous
Rossy2010
Rotasaruai
s1b000 
SailorSuccess
Satya_R 
ScorpioLove
Seamonster
Shana'
Shay72
shortdub78
SpicyPisces
SuchaLady
sunkissedskin
TeeSGee
theneolution
tiffers
tngirl22
tori_mama
TraciChanel
TruMe
Used2Bbald
Vintageglam
ylinspired
YoursTrulyRE
youwillrise
Poranges
princesslocks
.Wanji.
wheezy807
Whimsy
winona
Xaragua
xu93texas


----------



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2011)

*Just in case I need the space*


----------



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2011)

Did a clear rinse, light protein with Alfaparf Rigen, now Dcing with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2011)

Going to do a nice DC this weekend...not sure of my ingredients yet


----------



## winona (Oct 1, 2011)

Yesterday prepoo with CJ Honey Butta(hate it as a leave in) and CJ Moisture Rehab under steamer for 30min.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 1, 2011)

Back in full effect! I have my steamer here so I'll be deep conditioning tonight or tomorrow with Aubrey GPB and HSR.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 1, 2011)

please add me tia


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2011)

i used to be part of these dc challenges...but havent participated in a while...even though i have been dc'ing lol

dc'ing is my favorite pastime. 

in fact, ive got ao hsr slathered in my hair pretty thick right now.  have had it on since last night.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in!  I'm in! Add me too.  Subbing and will be back in a minute to post today's DCing.

ETA: DCing now with Sitrinillah and oils, sitting under the steamer.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2011)

Let's go get it! I will DC with my steamer with all sorts of goodies. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Will DC Later on w/Steam using Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 1, 2011)

DC'ing now with CJ repair me for at least 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 1, 2011)

Wash, then use Curl Junkie Deep Fix (do not moist my hair but its a good Protein Treatment for me), currently Dc with Miss Jessie SSB DC at the moment
.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 1, 2011)

Add me too please


----------



## kupenda (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm back!!! This thread has really helped me to find my staples. Love it! DCing is one of my favorite things to do. And all my friends know that lol

DCed today with Aussie 3 minute miracle


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## regina07 (Oct 1, 2011)

Getting ready to DC.  Will use AO HSR and Joice Intense Hydrator under a heat cap for 45-60 min, followed by aphogee 2-min reconstructor and joico leave-in reconstructor.

I colored my roots thursday night.  While my hair feels good, I want to baby it for the next 2 weeks.  I plan to DC twice a week instead of once.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for adding me. Even though I'm a slacker on the updates, I've been on top of my deep conditioning since I joined the first challenge in January. I only use one DC, which is the curl junkie curl rehab, but I'm testing out a new one now and plan on trying a couple others. I have my eye on the Shea Moisture purification masque and the new one I'm trying out today is the curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm Back!! I love this Challenge!! Wkly DC is apart of my regimen, so its great to have a place to document it. I can't wait to get a Steamer so I can experience what everyone else raves about.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 1, 2011)

I will be DCing today under my steamer  not sure with what yet tho. hmmm. sooo many choices *looks at shelf of DCers in the Hair Product Cupboard*


----------



## bettysmsboop (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in. I already DC once or twice a week and with the winter months ahead I am more anxious to keep it up! I DC overnight last night with  KeraCare Humecto, Jocoi Moisture Recovery, and raw shea butter mix.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in. 

My DC's are:
Curl Junkie Repair Me
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 1, 2011)

Please add me, too.  I DC every week, but I'd like to join in! Thanks!


----------



## Mom23 (Oct 1, 2011)

Please add me to the list. I have been trying to do more deep conditioning, and this will help keep me accountable. I will be using Nexxus Keraphix, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, and Aubrey Organics GPB.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be washing later on tonight. Not sure what I'll DC with, though. I'll probably use either Claudie's or Avocado & Silk to DC. I've been sticking to those two lately.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 1, 2011)

DCing with Jasmine Hibiscus DC, Enso Cocoa Curl Recovery DC coated with castor oil under my steamer


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 2, 2011)

DCing right now with Claudie's Avocado Intense conditioner.


----------



## Iftiin (Oct 2, 2011)

Add me please. I've been deep conditioning a lot this year and I plan on continuing. Right now I'm using one from sunsilk it's not that good but I'll use it while I'm waiting for my aubrey organics wc I ordered online.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2011)

DCing under steamer with Kenra. Was planning to use Jasmine's A&S but thanks to my tangly head, I opted for Kenra, my tried & true.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2011)

Pre-pooing with Vatika right now. I'll be steaming with AO GPB and following that with AO HSR.


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 2, 2011)

I decided to Dc under a plastic cap and scarf while I worked out.  This was a great idea!  I was a self powered steamer. 

I decided to try Darcey's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask - loved it!!  I followed up with fresh cream and some plaits to stretch for french braids tomorrow.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 2, 2011)

DCed today with Jasmines Hibiscus in pearberry  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 13roots (Oct 2, 2011)

Please add me to the challenge! I was lurking on previous challenge and currently DC 1 x week on average. Plus I've got a steamer now 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still in! Dcing twice a week once using Aubrey organics GPB and the other time with Aubrey organics hsr. Once under a hooded dryer and once under my steamer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2011)

Hair, I, want you to grooooooooooooooow oh!
Ya got me steamin'... (steameeeeen, steameeeeeeen, steeeeeeeeamen!)

Sing to the tune of _Jodeci: Feenin'_.


----------



## Napp (Oct 2, 2011)

i am just LOVING Joico moisture recovery  Balm! it puts all of my other DCs to *SHAME* 

i tried to dc with praitial silk worm last week and i felt like i needed to dc again with my moisture balm because the praital left my relaxed hair feeling crispy after i rinsed it out!

 i dont think i can go back to mineral oil laden DCs after i have had joico

the praitial left my hair very straight after rinsing though so i will probally use it when i get deeper into my stretch


----------



## missjones (Oct 3, 2011)

I DCed overnight over the weekend with Elasta QP Intense. I don't think I like DCing with that


----------



## choctaw (Oct 3, 2011)

I made a henna paste of VP Chawla, catnip tea, neem and sunflower oil. Easy washout with water and no dryness. Oil rinsed using maka infused sesame oil. Applied argan oil to edges, ends, crown and braided to dry. My celie braid is growing


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 3, 2011)

I DC’d this weekend with Silicon Mix .. Its my favorite now, Im never leaving, nothing treats my hair better <3


----------



## halee_J (Oct 3, 2011)

missjones said:


> I DCed overnight over the weekend with Elasta QP Intense. I don't think I like DCing with that



missjones I don't like that as a DC either. It actually feels like a mild protein tx on my hair, so that's how I use it. how did it make your hair feel?


----------



## NaijaNaps (Oct 3, 2011)

I need to be all up in here. 

DC'ing on dry hair with AO GBP is the TRUTH.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 3, 2011)

last dc'ed on friday night into saturday morning...will dc tonight. ao wc.  will do on dry hair


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2011)

DC'd for an hour while working out.  Used Silk Dreams moisture cream and avocado oil


----------



## halee_J (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to all of the new ladies  I think the mentions may not be working for some, but I have added everyone up to this point


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm DC'ing now after messing up somehow on my last 'Big Wash'   DC'ing now with Aloe Gel, AO WC, hemp/wgo and avocado oil hoping to recover my tresses!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh noes!  What happened Nix08?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

@halee_J I think I over did the protein..I used (rosewater with SAA (protein),  AO Island naturals (almond protein) AND Biolage cera repair (more protein)....not only did I steam them in, I then put on a shower cap and a hat and went out  The cera repair was the only odd ball part of the concoction....my hair doesn't have the silkiness it normally does.  
The lesson here (for all) is to Post in the DDDC thread my plan for my DC so that hopefully written down I can identify where I might go wrong


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2011)

Nix08 - I journal my hair efforts to look back over what works and what didn't work so as to not make the mistake again. Let's just say I have a "what didn't work" entry for this month.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Nix08 - I journal my hair efforts to look back over what works and what didn't work so as to not make the mistake again. Let's just say I have a "what didn't work" entry for this month.



That's the thing... I use to journal but once I got more active posting I don't write much in my journal anymore I ought to get back to that


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2011)

DCing with steam on tomorrow with a previously used product. I'm too close to TU time to be trying something new. My options are: Jasmine's A&S, Bee Mine DC, HV SitriNillah or Kenra. Just used Kenra this past wash so I might use Jasmine's. I will prep my hair tonight for tomorrow's wash.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> That's the thing... I use to journal but once I got more active posting I don't write much in my journal anymore I ought to get back to that


Nix08 - I journal daily during certain periods but I always journal my wash day process, especially when trying new product(s). It's easier for me to reference my journal vs. having to search my postings.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 4, 2011)

Nix08 do you have ao hsr? Think wc has a little protein. I used to get protein overload a lot til I learned which conditioners were ultra moisture.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

Seamonster Are you serious????  If AO WC has protein I'm in trouble...I do have HSR.  If when I wash it's still hard I guess it'll be HSR for like 24 hrs


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, all is well again  As I was co washing my hair...I realized that although it was a lot of protein I think I know what the main culprit was my clarifying shampoo or lack thereof of a REALLY good moisturizing shampoo.  So until my shampoo is done (check out the restraint) I'm going to clarify, do a moisturizing shampoo then almost co wash...so, use the products I would use if I were co washing, after.  Or maybe it was also the conditioner that I used (it's very light/weak...too light/weak) I knew those were not re-purchases anyway but I'll be very good and use them up before I try something different!


----------



## nerdography (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to join since I had a bad habit of never DC. I DC for the first time in a couple years since I recently relaxed. I'm going to be using Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque.

I'm going to DC overnight starting Friday when I get home from work.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 4, 2011)

DC'ing for 1hr with QB's MTCG under a conditioning cap.


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 4, 2011)

halee_J
You can add me. I deep condition every week. Trying to get rid of this l'anza conditioner and i think I'm going to try joico or some other stuff. The pj in me will be out later when i go to ricky's later. Oh joy oh rapture


----------



## nicole625 (Oct 4, 2011)

Please add me!! My hair needs this. I just have to find a good conditioner again because kenra isn't doing it for my hair anymore


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

Please add me halee_J. With this cool weather I can feel it sucking the moisture out of everything. Not sure what I am going to DC with yet but I will get it together by the weekend.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in. I have been DC once a week but now that its starting to get cool I'm back to twice a week. I will DC tonight with Claudie Deep Moisturizing Condish.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 4, 2011)

halee_J add me. I plan on DC w steam once a week. I hope this challenge keeps me on track as I know I get hair lazy in the winter.


----------



## missjones (Oct 4, 2011)

halee_J I don't know, it just didn't make my hair feel soft when I rinsed it out like Mixed Silk does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2011)

Steamed with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Masque


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 4, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Seamonster Are you serious????  If AO WC has protein I'm in trouble...I do have HSR.  If when I wash it's still hard I guess it'll be HSR for like 24 hrs



Nix08 I just looked up the ingredients and I think I am wrong, seems like WC is coconut oil infused with good stuff. 

HSR is coconut oil and shea butter infused with good stuff, so it might be a little richer if you need it. 

Sorry to scare you.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

Seamonster that's ok...I still have to infuse more moisture so maybe the day after next I'll hit it with some HSR for a few hours then co wash


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 4, 2011)

Nix08 Yes, start with that HSR, wash and then hit it again with another moisturizing DC with steam, so your hair is balanced. Use a leave in, then put some sort of oil on the ends. Bet your hair will be great.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> @Nix08 Yes, start with that HSR, wash and then hit it again with another moisturizing DC with steam, so your hair is balanced. Use a leave in, then put some sort of oil on the ends. Bet your hair will be great.


You know Seamonster that's an excellent idea!!  Thank you, I'll do exactly that!!
HSR pre poo/dry dc
co wash
Steam w/ some Bee Mine moisturizing DC that I have


----------



## tiffers (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't checked in for a while out of pure laziness.  I'm subscribed to this thread and get email updates daily. Each time that email comes, I think "Okay, let me go and post..." but then the lazy bug comes along and I put it off. 

Anywho, I dc'd overnight last night with AOWC. This stuff is so awesome, it never fails me.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 4, 2011)

Last night straight mega tek, hairdrenaline and mtg pre poo. 
Today I DC'd with vanilla silk and nourish oil


----------



## tiffers (Oct 5, 2011)

Dc'ing now with my Claudie's Greatest Hits mix. 

Deep Conditioner

Avocado Intense Conditioner

Normalizing Conditioner

Garden Oil

:reddancer:


----------



## tiffers (Oct 5, 2011)

Seamonster I looove dc'ing with Vanilla Silk and Nourish! It's like they were created just to be mixed and dc'd with  It's the perfect combo.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't usually do a long DC but I am looking forward to doing a long DC this weekend


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Add me please.  Need to step my game up.  Kinky twist make me lazy.  

Will DC this weekend - most likely with KBB & hoping to bust out the steamer! (Hope it still works)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ladies! I can't wait to DC and steam this weekend after I take out all my braids! Will finally be able to touch my hair properly, feel the kinks and coils....*sigh* can y'all tell I'm excited?  I'm getting more antsy the closer it gets to sunday. Sunday is a pamper-my-hair-till-she's-spoiled-rotten day. It's been a long 8 weeks in these braids.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 5, 2011)

Pre-poo with Grapeseed oil overnight, wash with Kenra moisturizing poo, rinse applied Ion effective care treatement for 3 mins, rinse, DC with Biolage Ultra Control Deep Smoothing Masque for 1hr.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 5, 2011)

tiffers silk dreams vanilla silk and nourish oil is mind blowing. My plaits came out so soft with big old pencil curls. Kicking myself for not getting more.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Poranges (Oct 5, 2011)

DC'ing tonight with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab mixed w/ Silk Dreams Nourish & Organic Honey.


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 5, 2011)

Trying to use up products, I steamed the other day with the last of Lustrasilk Mango & Shea butter, Elucence MB & a splash of Trader Joes NS.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm back yall!  I've been in sew-ins since the middle of June. I went to the salon and got my last sew-in removed. I got a DC but don't know what DC she used. I'm so glad to be back!!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I mix used my DC as a leave in by accident. I planned on doing an over night, but when I woke up, I was like wow, I am good. CJ Deep fix seal with CJ honey butter. Ends seal with De La Cruz Pomada De Arnica. Whew.

CJ covered up that MTG smell, I am rocking this messy bun today. Spritzed this bad boy with some SD waterfall, sealed with Aliyah's blessing then Shima oil. My hair is so moist.

ETA: Whew, I hope I retain some hair with all this, but I am feeling so relaxed by doing my hair.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

I was lazy and didn't feel like washing my hair, so Claudie's Greatest Hits is still on my head... 30 hours later.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up my Silk Dreams goodies tomorrow!!!


----------



## bettysmsboop (Oct 7, 2011)

Currently under the dryer with KeraCare Humecto, raw shea butter, Jocio Moisture Recovery and sealed with Coconut oil. Will be under for 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2011)

bettysmsboop said:


> Currently under the dryer with KeraCare Humecto, raw shea butter, Jocio Moisture Recovery and sealed with Coconut oil. Will be under for 30 to 45 minutes.



Let us know how that works with the raw shea.  I have some, but I always thought it would leave my hair stiff and sticky if I tried to DC with it.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 7, 2011)

Will DC with motion CPR and cream of nature argan condition.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 7, 2011)

Dc'ing with Vanilla Silk & Nourish Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 7, 2011)

bajandoc86 Oooh, goodie!  What did you get?!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 7, 2011)

tiffers I got......*insert drumroll*
Go Moist shampoo
Whip My Hair 
Vanilla Silk DC....keep in mind i have barely scratched the surface of the last one I bought.
Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner

I was supposed to be on a no buy, so I never went all out. But now I've read these reviews I'm like 'arrrggghhhhhhhh!' I should have bought more stuff.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2011)

DCing with Joico moisture balm and olive oil while I work out.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 7, 2011)

Since I had to let go of my beloved AO conditioners, I've been slacking on the DCing. But I DC'ed Wednesday with an oldie but goodie (a concoction from "08) coconut butter, honey, yogurt, & WGO. Then sealed with shea butter mix. 

This will be my staple DC (with occasional variations of oils)...my hair was feeling happy & healthy!
coconut, honey & yogurt....on my!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2011)

Steaming with Marie Deans Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Steaming with CJ rehab for 30 mins


----------



## tiffers (Oct 8, 2011)

Dc'ing with Shea Moisture Masque. It's my first time using it, so we shall see...


----------



## nerdography (Oct 8, 2011)

I just finished my 12 hour DC with Proclaim Argan Oil Intensive Hydrating Masque and I'm air drying now. I nearly used up the whole jar because I DC-ed on dry hair. But, my hair seems to like it for the most part. I still want to try something different after finishing the jar. 

I want to try the Joico Balm, a lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2011)

I dced with the regular joico kpak conditioner and some shea moisture restorative conditioner. My hair was ok when i was done but i prefer the joico kpak reconstuctor+ recovery balm combo. I think i will stick to doing that weekly. I threw out the rest of shea moisture. Im not feeling it at all.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 8, 2011)

Im in, please put me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im planning to do weekly DC. Right now at this moment I am DC'ing with Proclaim argan oil intensive hydrating masque. Its strange though because my arms and legs are itching and Im not sure if its the product or the amped smoothie I got from smoothie king this morning. My scalp is not itching though just my extremities. Im kind of feeling scared about this. But damn it took me 30 minutes to put it on. Im going to drink some water and then do an update. 

When I was smoothing this DC in, it felt so nice and really hydrating as it says. My hair just soaked it up like a sponge---I applied it to dry hair. My plan was to leave it in for 4-6 hours or at least until tomorrow morning because I have alot of work to do but if my arms and legs are still itching after I drink this water then Im rinsing it out.

I can't win for losing with deep conditioners. I want to like this conditioner but if it is the culprit of my itchiness then I don't know what to do. *Can anyone suggest an affordable deep conditioner(preferably masques or treatments)  that offers hydration and moisture than can be left in for a while? Something $10 and under because most of you guys use the salon brand stuff and I don't have it like that right now.*


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 8, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Im in, please put me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im planning to do weekly DC. Right now at this moment I am DC'ing with Proclaim argan oil intensive hydrating masque. Its strange though because my arms and legs are itching and Im not sure if its the product or the amped smoothie I got from smoothie king this morning. My scalp is not itching though just my extremities. Im kind of feeling scared about this. But damn it took me 30 minutes to put it on. Im going to drink some water and then do an update.
> 
> ...



Royale Hot Six Thick and Long Protein Treatment. (Sounds like porn. I know) It's like $2 for a 2-application packet. I used it for my protein step mid relaxer and it is fantastic. Find it at Sally's.

I can't help too much under that budget unless you wanna make your own. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm DCing right now with my homemade delish condish 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be cowashing (rather than shampooing) and DCing tomorrow but to jump start things, I detangled tonight by placing some AOWC on my hair. I'm getting some increased shedding so I put some AE garlic on the the roots. I'll keep this on overnight and do my regi tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

DCing for a few hours with TW conditioner. Worked the conditioner into my strands with my tangle teezer. I get good results with just 20 minutes so hopefully I can really infuse some moisture with the extended DC.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 9, 2011)

Will dc with ayurvedic paste: henna, catnip tea and argan oil.


----------



## mango387 (Oct 9, 2011)

May I join?  I deep conditioned today for thirty minutes with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

Deep Conditioning with Marie Dean Sweet Milk & Honey DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Deep Conditioning with Marie Dean Sweet Milk & Honey DC'er


Is this a good DC IDareT'sHair.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I will be cowashing (rather than shampooing) and DCing tomorrow but to jump start things, I detangled tonight by placing some AOWC on my hair. I'm getting some increased shedding so I put some AE garlic on the the roots. I'll keep this on overnight and do my regi tomorrow.



Yesterday I cowashed with Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan and DC with steam with Jasmine's A&S. Roller set hair. Status = pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

divachyk  Yes.  I am Quite Enamoured with all of the Marie Dean Products right now.  I used the Olive, Wheat & Berry (Protein) Treatment tonight as well.

And will detangle with the Mango/Tango Detangling Cream.  It's like Dessert for your Hair.

They are really good and worth every penny.  I guess the Shipping off-sets the price because it's a Flat $5.00 Shipping Fee regardless of the size of your order.


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it too late 2 join? I will CW with HEHH and deep condish with ors replenishing condish. Trying to stop breakage.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 10, 2011)

DC'd with SSI Okra, then SSI Avocado, HV sitriullah and oils


----------



## halee_J (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey y'all  Happy Dcing to all the newcomers and come back-ers , everyone has been added up to this point  Personally, its been a minute since I DC'ed. At least it feels that way since I was a 2X aweek DC kinda girl. But I think at this point in my transition, my hair is happiest with a DC every 7-10 days. so I'll be sticking to that. Dcing now with my trusty ORS replenishing, 1hr no heat OsnapCnapp! You should try this condish; it's cheap, moisturizing, and has great slip. You can find this stuff practically everywhere


----------



## kupenda (Oct 10, 2011)

DCing with sitrinillah and shea moisture. Added Vatika frosting and jojoba oil. Going under the dryer for 15 minutes


ETA: used shea moisture and silicon mix instead. Added jojoba and Vatika frosting. DCed overnight. My hair isn't even dry yet and I wanna DC again lol. I love deep conditioning 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 10, 2011)

Dc with mj ssb

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Ladies...I'm back after a involuntary hiatus and I'd like to rejoin...I'm ready to get back in the game 

I will DC weekly.

Last Thursday:

DC w/ AO HSR & WC mixed with Hempseed, Avocado and EVOO
after an application of Cassia.


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 11, 2011)

I dc'ed with giovanni 50/50 so far so good. 
I really want to henna my hair but i'm scared........


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 11, 2011)

Last night i CWed  with HEHH and DCed with ors replenishing conditioner for about 15 minutes with heat then 8 hours without. When I washed my hair it felt really soft and was easy to detangle. Problem is when I carefully detangle, lots of shedding and breakage comes out with the comb.  Do I need moisture or protein or both our no protein? When I do a strand test some parts of my hair break easily and other parts have decent elasticity. I guess my hair may just be damaged beyond repair... I dunno

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 11, 2011)

DC'ing with the last bit of sitrinillah and MTCG for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## myhair84 (Oct 11, 2011)

Haven't posted in a minute but I just DC'ed with Enso Cacao last weekend. I have used it twice and I like it so far. I also purchased Porosity Control that seemed to reverse dryness in one use before I DC' ed. Love it!

Sent from my fun My Touch 4g!


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, how time flies! I just noticed this was part IV...i'm dcing overnight with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## winona (Oct 11, 2011)

Yesterday DCed with random Dominican conditioner (I think Creo Pelo) under Mastex for 30min


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 12, 2011)

DCing overnight with CJ hibiscus and banana deep fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 13, 2011)

Dcing  overnight with SE Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner..


----------



## tiffers (Oct 13, 2011)

Dc'd last night with a mix of Vanilla Silk, Claudie's Normalizing and Nourish


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Was suppose to wash my hair on Saturday night but was busy doing one of my DD hair. I finally washed and DC first with ORS Hair Mayonnaise for 15 mins under the dryer. Then followed up with DB Pumpkin Conditioner mixed w/ Olive Oil and JBCO for 30 mins w/out heat. Hair feels great this morning!


----------



## kupenda (Oct 13, 2011)

DCed with Aussie 3 minute, for 3minutes actually lol, last night after shampooing with trichomania. Super soft, yummy feeling, silky hair. Love it!!!!!!
Gonna do a protein cowash tonight and maybe DC again just cuz I feel like it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Oct 14, 2011)

dcing under steamer for 30min with alter ego garlic on scalp and silicon mix bambu on hair my cheap favorites


----------



## Napp (Oct 14, 2011)

i just did a protien treatment for 10 mins with a mix of duotex and joico reconstructor. my hair felt so rough so now i am sitting under the dryer for 30 mins with a mix of joico conditioning balm and salerm 21. 

as much as i like my joico products i dont think i will be able to afford them long term so i am currently looking into cheaper alternatives to what i have now.


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 14, 2011)

DC on Thursday with Emergencia (Dominican Conditioner).  I miss my AO HSR and WC. I'll try some next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2011)

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk in Cherry Pineapple


----------



## Imoan (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry I have not been posting been Super Busy, and dealing with deaths in the family.  I plan to do something saturday...


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 14, 2011)

Tomorrow ill be DCing with ORS RP. I still sampling and looking for a DC that works wonders in the dry winter months. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 14, 2011)

I DC'd the other night with the last bit of a jar of Jasmine's A&S, with some SD Vanilla Silk to cover my whole head. Great results!!


----------



## kupenda (Oct 14, 2011)

DCed with silicon mix and jojoba oil for six minutes in the shower. Will probably do it again tomorrow at the salon so I can use their steamer 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine (Oct 14, 2011)

Please add me to the challenge! My hair needs some major TLC right about now. 

Tonight I'm DCing (baggy method) with Qhemet's CTDG.


----------



## Iftiin (Oct 15, 2011)

I DCed twice this week. I did an overnight dc with ao WC and then I did one yesterday using  the giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. The aubrey organics WC was alright but I like the smooth as silk conditioner much better because it made my hair super soft and healthy looking.


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dcing today under my steamer with Silicon Mix Bamboo w/ a splash of honey.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2011)

dc'ed for about 2 hours with a mix of aubrey organics hsr & wc...along with sunflower oil, avocado oil & apricot oil.  

before rinsing the conditioner, i mixed up some castor & rice bran oil and slapped it on then rinsed it all together.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Oct 16, 2011)

I DC'd overnight with AO HSR and grapeseed oil. My hair feels like butter now!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 16, 2011)

ORS RP this morning just to finish the bottle...


----------



## choctaw (Oct 16, 2011)

mixing a dc paste of Reshma henna, catnip tea and argan oil


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

Rinsed hair with water, applied a castor oil growth blend to my hair. Mixed my Zuresh conditioner and AOHSR to thin it out. I worked the conditioner through with my tangle teezer and denman. Steamed for 20 minutes. Then I reapplied the conditioner and retwisted my hair. I put on a plastic cap and letting the conditioner sit for 2 hours.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 16, 2011)

DCing with steam using Jasmine's Hibiscus.


----------



## 13roots (Oct 16, 2011)

Forgot to check in yesterday after my first DC of the challenge. Its been about a week and a half since my relaxer and trim. It was a very long wash day beginning with a protein treatment, but I managed to DC with a steamer for 40 minutes using a mix of DPR 11+, AtOne Reconstructor, Honey and Coconut Oil. Then I put on a shower cap and let it sit for about 30 mins while I steamed and cleansed my face.

My hair felt so hydrated. This will definitely be a weekly regi for me. Will probably switch to JBCO at some point, but I want to finish up the Coconut oil from my stash.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 16, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with AOWC.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Did a cassia treatment and dc'd with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## anewday (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so IN! I haven't been using my stemer for a while so I this is going to put me back in place! add me please!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 17, 2011)

DCing today. Doing a quick protein tx with  a mix of Joico reconstructor + Alfaparf Rigen, then Dc with ORS replenishing, 1 hr no heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

Steaming with Jasmines Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk in "Cherry Pineapple"


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - your items always sound so delicious.

I guess I will dust off my never used items and get ta' using. 
Joico Intense Hydrator, Oyin Honey Hemp and SSI Banana Brulee are on the must use soon list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

divachyk  Yeah, Girl!  Gone & Pull Out those Items.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 17, 2011)

DCed with a mixture of Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol, Tea Tree Cholesterol and hemp seed oil. My hair is very soft and moisturized


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I love DC'ing with my steamer. I will be DC'ing later on this week with a protein treatment.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with AOHSR mixed with Garden and hemp oils.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 18, 2011)

DC'ing with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC & my oil mix for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 18, 2011)

DC"d over night with Natures"s Care Aloe Vera moisturizing/hydrant mixed it up with aloe Vera gel from Whole Food. Following that a 2 hr hot oil treatment with coconut oil, grapeseed, and evoo.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 18, 2011)

I did a protein DC on dry hair with AOGPB, then after I shampooed with SD GoMoist, I did a moisture DC with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab in the coconut scent


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

Dc'ing with Vanilla Silk and Nourish.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Oct 19, 2011)

Checking in: 
DCd with grapeseed oil overnight on sunday. My hair was in need of a very deep cleansing, so i shampooed  with Cream of Nature instead of my usual black soap. Detangled with Suave almond & shea and put my hair into about 12 huge tst...rinsed out 30 min later. 

That dang Suave had my scalp itching like a ****! I've been using it for conditioning and detangling for about a year, but my scalp can't handle the chemicals in  it anymore. This makes me sad cuz suave is super affordable unlike all the *natural* conditioners out there


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 19, 2011)

Checking In: Pre-poo with EVCO overnight; washed with Moisturizing poo, then DC for 2hrs with Kenra MC, rinse applied It's a 10 Leave-in and Argan oil, and did a ponytail rollerset with chi applied to ends b4 rolling.


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 20, 2011)

DC'd with a mix of ORS Replenishing Conditioner, EVOO, and Alberto Balsam Mandarin Conditioner..hair feels great, my braid-out is very defined and soft


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 20, 2011)

DC'ing tomorrow morning with my little mix:

-full-fat greek yogurt+suave professional almond & shea conditioner+ 4-5 small cap fulls of roux porosity control+jojoba oil+coconut oil+black castor oil


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 20, 2011)

CW'ed yesterday and DC'ed over night with ors replenishing conditioner. Had super soft and manageable hair in the am.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## kupenda (Oct 20, 2011)

DCing with Aussie 3 min for 30 minutes under the dryer and 5 minutes on cool after. My hair has made a serious serious turnaround since learning what DCers work best for me. I love this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 21, 2011)

Dc over night with jessicurl weekly deep conditioner. The yarn braids had my hair so dry. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 21, 2011)

overnight dc with ors replenishing on hair and carrot oil mix on scalp...


----------



## halee_J (Oct 21, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> DC'ing tomorrow morning with my little mix:
> 
> -full-fat greek yogurt+suave professional almond & shea conditioner+ 4-5 small cap fulls of roux porosity control+jojoba oil+coconut oil+black castor oil



OsnapCnapp! That's quite a DC cocktail, let us know how it turned out


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 21, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @OsnapCnapp! That's quite a DC cocktail, let us know how it turned out




I sure will! Yesterday I pre-poo'd with aloe vera gel, olive oil, a little argan oil, and about 3-4 tablespoons of egg white (the all whites brand), and cantu shea butter gro strong treatment (as a rinse out). Just trying to get my protein because my hair loves it and I haven't done anything in the way of protein in a little while. I shampooed with Bioinfusion olive oil shampoo because Im just trying to use up my stash but it made my hair so freaking soft! It dried soft, now Im scared lol. I hope the DC goes well I plan to do it for about 2 hours so I will come back and post how it turns out!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I will DC either tomorrow or Sunday. It will be my first time using a applicator brush to apply the DC to the root area. I'm freshly TUd and can likely get away without using the brush but I want to practice for when 1) I'm deep into a stretch and need ng attention and 2) for whenever I return to self-relaxing (which will be no time soon).


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm so bad at updates.
DC'd in dry hair with AO white camellia after baggying overnight with White Camellia oil.
I'm going back to JBCO for baggying. WC oil didn't do a good job. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## winona (Oct 21, 2011)

Steam for 30min with Ayurveda mix (Kapoor Kachli, Brahmi, Fenugreek, tea(hibiscus/green))


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 21, 2011)

DC'd with Avocado & Silk in Hello Sugar...for 2 hours. Hair is soft and silky.


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2011)

Im dcing with a mix of praital silk worm cream and joico moisture balm. I hope it ends up well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2011)

Steamed with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk in Cherry Pineapple


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally I can get back to dc-ing.  Kinky twists makes very lazy girl.  So I will be dc-ing alot til my next install.  

Right now - DC w/ SD Shea What, gonna layer it with SD Destination Hydration and some Nourish on top in a few - under my bonnet dryer.

Hopefully I'll break out my steamer for the next DC.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll be dc'ing overnight with Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. 

This is my first time using it and I'm so excited. Can't wait to take off this bag tomorrow and feel my hair!


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 21, 2011)

Overnight - Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix Moisturizing Conditioner

This is my first time using this. Man, it smells like that double bubble bubblegum candy. I used to inhale those when I was a youngin' ...lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 22, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ rehab under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2011)

Napp said:


> Im dcing with a mix of praital silk worm cream and joico moisture balm. I hope it ends up well!



it was whacksauce!. when i rinsed i had no slip and my hair didnt feel that moisturized the joico has been letting me down since last week and i think the priaital just has too much protien to be a moisture dc. its just not working out. im going to be trying thelasta qp soy oyl treatment to see if i can get a nice moisturizing dc that stretches out my texlaxed hair while giving me moisture slip and shine. is that too much to ask for!?

also i need to use a reconstructor weekly. the weks that i only do moisture dcs i noticed i have tons of breakage when im setting my hair


----------



## sworsham (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to join the challenge!  I DC'd overnight Thursday with Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I haven't checked in a while.  My son is almost 4 months old and the shedding is in full effect. Today,  I used Aphogee 2 min. recon. and dc with Keracare Humecto and ORS replen. pk with no heat. I'm thinking about purchasing Alter Ego garlic conditioner.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 22, 2011)

halee_J  Ok so im late. My DC was supposed to be 2 hours and wound up being overnight because I messed up my showerhead!  Well as I was rinsing it out my hair felt soft but it felt stronger. I looked down in my hair catcher and there was very very little hair. Very little, and that made me happy. As it dried, which doesn't take long, it was soft but not as soft as the day before but it had the strength.

I like this mix and will do it again the week after next but this time leave out the coconut oil. I may add argan oil and a little aloe, not sure. But the mix is good but coconut oil.....I think Im finally done with it, lol. No negative effects but my hair could have been softer. But my pre-poo was the bomb, lol. Definitely doing that again but this time shampooing with AO HSR. Next week is moisture week but I don't know if I will even do it because I HATE doing my hair the weekend before an exam and during the week is out of the question. Not sure what Im going to do!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 22, 2011)

Trying out Qhemet's MTCG tonight. 

CTDG was a hit, so we'll see how this does. I didn't think I'd like the smell because someone mentioned lavender and I despise floral scents  but oddly enough, I kind of like the smell of it. Weird.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 22, 2011)

Dc with curl junke deep fix for an hour. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 22, 2011)

dc'ed last night (aubrey organics hsr) and yes, my hair DOES feel delicious.  indeed.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 22, 2011)

DC'ing w/ some Christine Gant Babassu DC 

GREAT DC


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 22, 2011)

DC'ing overnight with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment mixed w/ my oil mixture (JBCO, Olive Oil, Avocado,& Rosemary Oil).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dced with AOGPB on dry hair, now doing a moisture dc with SD vanilla silk.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dc-ing with kbb mask


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have rhassoul clay in now and will follow up with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2011)

I need more AO GPB. I wanted to dc today, but I don't think I have enough.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Awwww NappyNelle. I luv AOGPB...hope u get ur hands on some more soon!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 23, 2011)

henna paste: Reshma henna, Neem, Shikakai, Amla, catnip tea, honey, argan oil


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 23, 2011)

DCing under the steamer with AE garlic on my scalp and KBB luscious locks on my strands.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still DC'ing faithfully. I used my Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle DC last night along with Aphogee's 2 minute protein condish.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 23, 2011)

DCing under the dryer with a mix of ORS replenishing, hairveda sitrinillah, Vatika Frosting, jojoba, avosoya, and castor oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Oct 23, 2011)

Dc'ing tonight with a mix of MTCG and CTDG.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2011)

DCing (steaming) with AE garlic on my scalp and Jasmine's A&S on the length.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'll be dc'ing overnight with Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.
> 
> This is my first time using it and I'm so excited. Can't wait to take off this bag tomorrow and feel my hair!


 
@tiffers - I've been meaning to try Qhem this way. Also was it on dry hair, or after you washed?


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

Poranges said:


> DC'ing w/ some Christine Gant Babassu DC
> 
> GREAT DC


 
Poranges - Dang it! I been eyeballing this DC, and a few others from her line. Have you tried anything else?


----------



## tiffers (Oct 24, 2011)

Golden75 It worked out great! I like CTDG more than MTCG, it leaves my hair softer and smoother. But they're both great and I'm definitely stocking up when the sale rolls around.


----------



## bettysmsboop (Oct 24, 2011)

DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and olive oil.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @Poranges - Dang it! I been eyeballing this DC, and a few others from her line. Have you tried anything else?



Golden75 I've tried the shampoo, leave in & DC.

Didn't like the shampoo but LOVE the DC and really like the leave in.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anybody tried AO Blue Green Algae Conditioning mask?

I DC'D last night w Jasmine Henna Fluff Ease, washed with Chi Deep Brilliance Balance and DC'D again w AO GPB Rosemary Peppermint. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## winona (Oct 24, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Has anybody tried AO Blue Green Algae Conditioning mask?
> 
> I DC'D last night w Jasmine Henna Fluff Ease, washed with Chi Deep Brilliance Balance and DC'D again w AO GPB Rosemary Peppermint.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



It was okay but it only lasted 2x because it was so small

DCed yesterday with joico mr treatment balmi am in luv


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 24, 2011)

winona said:


> It was okay but it only lasted 2x because it was so small
> 
> DCed yesterday with joico mr treatment balmi am in luv



Thanks! My hair isn't ready for that much protein yet.
I saw that Joico for half price at Marshall's. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I need more AO GPB. I wanted to dc today, but I don't think I have enough.



Thanks bajandoc86. You understand my pain! lol

I'm actually steaming right now. I pre-pooed with Vatika oil, covered my twists in the last bit of AO GPB , and sealed my ends with castor oil. After this is down, I'll steam with AO HSR.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 24, 2011)

Cowashed with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and now DCing w/Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Hair Mask (sample). I'm hoping for good results.

This stuff smells kinda like men cologne. It's light scent though. The CJ Deep Fix was okay. I'm going to use a few more times and then decide whether I'll keep it or not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Will Steam with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice


----------



## winona (Oct 24, 2011)

[USER=331853 said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed[/USER];14489709]Thanks! My hair isn't ready for that much protein yet.
> I saw that Joico for half price at Marshall's.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Joico is at Marshall's.... I used the Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm yesterday and I had hairgasms I need more but I cant afford $18 for that little bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

@Golden75

Errr Umm...I know you didn't ask me but.....I like CG Mixed Greens, the Herbal Rich Hair Butter, the Detangling Milk is also nice.

I just bought the Babbasu DC'er when she had that Free Shipping Discount and I also got one on a Swap. Can't wait to try it.

I had it in my Stash a while back and swapped it, so now....I finally try it.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Errr Umm...I know you didn't ask me but.....I like CG Mixed Greens, the Herbal Rich Hair Butter, the Detangling Milk is also nice.
> 
> ...


 
@IDareT'sHair - whatchu talkin bout? BBB? If so, stop it! I'm trying to tell myself not to buy anything until black friday and only staples! 

ETA - Maybe I'll get the sample pack.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair -* whatchu talkin bout? BBB? If so, stop it! **I'm trying to tell myself not to buy anything until black friday and only staples!*
> 
> ETA - Maybe I'll get the sample pack.


 
Golden75 

Yep, Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty

Sorry Girl.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Yep, Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty
> 
> Sorry Girl.



IDareT'sHair - do have free ship code? The one I have expired 10/23.  TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - do have free ship code? *The one I have expired 10/23.* TIA


 
Golden75  No  That was the one I used.  BBB had a really nice BF Sale last year tho'.  I got the 8 ounce Mixed Greens & the 8 ounce Herbal Rich Hair Butter for a decent price.

Normally those are $25.00.  I think she may have had 30%.

Sorry OP for the Hijack.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - I planned on checking for a bf sale.  I can wait.  Thanks!
That dc looks really good


----------



## tiffers (Oct 24, 2011)

Dc'ing with a mix of AOHC and CTDG. 

IDareT'sHair I wanna try that BBB Mixed Greens sooo bad! Tell me that it's just okay. Tell me that I don't HAVE to have it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

tiffers  Sorry Son....No Can Do!  

You need it!


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 25, 2011)

DC yesterday mixing
 AOWC, avocado, hempseed, and wheat germ oil


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Dc'ing with a mix of AOHC and CTDG.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I wanna try that BBB Mixed Greens sooo bad! Tell me that it's just okay. Tell me that I don't HAVE to have it!



tiffers I am DC envying right now  been trying to pick up MTDG from the swap because a lot of people do not like it. Based upon your review I might just wait for BF and get CTDG.

Three part DC CJ Reconstructor, Jasmine for an hour, and O HH overnight. This was my first time using CJ Reconstructor, and I think I may have overdosed on protein. My hair was a little rough after this reconstructor. I can use SSI okra twice per week with MT mix on my roots, CJ may be a bit stronger protein for my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought a new conditioner from the natural show this past weekend. Supposed to be Black seed oil and jojoba oil. skeptical as to whats in it but oh well going to use it and not rebuy.

I DCd with it last night in twist and left it on for about an hour while I worked out. My hair felt soft but its hard for me to tell in twists. But it washed out easily. Much better than AOHSR so I will use it again. At least my hair got some moisture.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  You ain't no good. 

Seamonster I've been meaning to ask if that was you in your siggy. You're pretty! 

Yeah, I like CTDG a lot better than MTCG. The Conditioning Ghee is good, but just doesn't leave my hair as soft and smooth as the Detangling Ghee. I'll buy more, just because I want everything Qhemet in my house at all time. 

The Aethiopika Butter is insanity.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 25, 2011)

Pre-Poo overnight with EVCO, wash with moisturizing Poo, DC with Kenra MC for 2 hrs without heat; will do ponytail rollerset and airdry overnight.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 25, 2011)

tiffers Thank you, that is my starting growth picture for the year. It is hard to length check this nappy hair  That is my blow out. Hope we all swinging next year.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2011)

In reading tiffers and IDareT'sHair chat, it just reminds me that there are so many vendors that I have not tried....I'mma try to keep it that way so that my pockets can grow instead of shrink.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 25, 2011)

DC #2

Under the dryer with my leftovers: silicon mix, castor oil, jojoba oil, sitrinillah, and Aussie 3 min. Added a few sprinklings of salt as well in hopes that it will mend my bushy ends

ETA: and hemp oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 25, 2011)

DC'd with SSI banana brulee for 3hrs (unintentionally) under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Iftiin (Oct 25, 2011)

Last week i DC'd my hair twice using AO HSR and giovanni smooth as silk conditioner, Both made my hair very soft. This week i plan on doing it twice too except maybe i'll try some other DCs.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2011)

Since finding Aubrey Organics conditioners I've retired my Giovanni SAS deeper moisture...however TODAY I whipped it out and realized that I still love it  I'm about 10 weeks post and I used it along with avg in my roots primarily and then put my hair up in a bun for the day.  I was able to go about my day SCENT FREE  And co washed with nice moist hair as a result


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 25, 2011)

DCing overnight with my oil/condish mix
-Sitrinilla
-Mizani Moisture intense
-matix ultra hydrating balm
-Avocado oil
-grapeseed oil
-jbco
Evoo


----------



## Luxlii (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to join. I will condition once a week. I will be steaming a few times each month. I add honey, oils, clear rinse etc to normal conditioners. When I don't feel like steaming or sitting under the dryer I will sleep with conditioner in my hair and rinse in the morning.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Doing an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 26, 2011)

DCing with Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol with some Mega Care Vitamin E and Grape Seed oils added.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm long overdue, work had me spinning around like a top  Did a quick protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen and a tiny bit of Joico K-Pak. DCing with ORS replenishing now.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 27, 2011)

Prettylonghair said:


> I would like to join. I will condition once a week. I will be steaming a few times each month. I add honey, oils, clear rinse etc to normal conditioners. When I don't feel like steaming or sitting under the dryer I will sleep with conditioner in my hair and rinse in the morning.



Hey Prettylonghair Welcome to the challange . I do clear rinses as a separate step but I'm thinking of adding it to my DC to save time. How much rinse to you add to your condtioner?


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2011)

I washed the other day and DC'd with the last of my Claudie's Avocado Intense and some Avocado & Silk. I added a bit of grapeseed oil to it.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 27, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I washed the other day and DC'd with the last of my Claudie's Avocado Intense and some Avocado & Silk. I added a bit of grapeseed oil to it.



Those sound intriguing!  Are they moisturizing?  Do they give slip as well?


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 28, 2011)

Think i will dry DC, tonight with BFH Pistachio cream DC, co-wash it with Oyin HH.  Need to finsh up things that have been opened for a while.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 28, 2011)

DC'ing overnight w/ Silk Dreams Shea What topped w/ Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2011)

Who Bumped that OLD THREAD???? I hate when people do that  Sheeesh

Anyway:

DC'ed with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Silk


----------



## tiffers (Oct 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  I accidentally bumped it once, thinking it was the new one. I was confrused. 

Dc'ing overnight with a mix of CTDG and OHHB.


----------



## Napp (Oct 28, 2011)

i slathered my hair with silk elements megasilk mayonaise and sat under the dryer for 30 mins after my weekly reconstructor. my hair feels awesome! it took no effort to detangle my hair. i dont know if its the product of the amount i used. i enjoyed it very much! next time i use my joico products i will use more than i was using(dollop sized amount)


----------



## kupenda (Oct 28, 2011)

Trying out Elasta QP DPR 11. Shampooed, then added jojoba and castor to the jar before applying it to wet hair. Under the dryer for another ten minutes an will be back with my review 


ETA: DC # 3

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed (Oct 28, 2011)

DC'd with AO GPB Rosemary Peppermint after a mud wash. Ahhhh..... 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 28, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Those sound intriguing!  Are they moisturizing?  Do they give slip as well?



LaidBak

The Jasmine's Avocado & Silk is moisturizing and gives my hair nice slip.  I love it. My hair is always so silky and smooth after using it. The Claudie's is very moisturizing. It does give some slip, also. Not as much as the A&S, though. But they are my two favorite DC's.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 29, 2011)

About to do a Henna Gloss treatment (first one), and then DC with AOHSR mixed with my oil mix.....maybe I might add some DB Pumpkin Seed Condish to it too:scratchch I love the way it smells!


----------



## kupenda (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't say I like the DPR 11 but I will try again later this week. DC#4 overnight with Aussie 3 minute


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imoan (Oct 30, 2011)

DC'd with Enso Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Moisture Mask


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 30, 2011)

DC with AOGPB on dry hair
ETA:steaming with AOWC now


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Oct 30, 2011)

DCing under the steamer with Enso Cacao Curl Recovery


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dcing right now with AOHC and will get under the steamer shortly.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2011)

Finished DC'ing with AO GPB, Aloe vera gel and avocado and wheat germ oil...steamed and then poo washed.  Now I'm airdrying...good wash day


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 30, 2011)

Gave myself a quick protein treatment with Mizani Kerafuse Intense strengthening treatment.  Followed that up with Mizani Intense moisturizing treatment mixed with JBCO and avocado oil.  I've got that on my head now, with a plastic cap.  Gonna do some household chores, then I may finish up with a few minutes under the steamer before I rinse.


----------



## abcd09 (Oct 30, 2011)

Meee. Im going to do this, along with no heat for the next two months sans relaxer day. 

My plans: 

DC 2x a week with Humective or Humecto, possibly ORS Replenishing
Clarify with Joico Chelating afterwards. I have to do this because I cannot get all the condish out of my hair for some reason in this town and I get grayish buildup.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 30, 2011)

Im using Nexxus Emergencee right now and I'm going to follow up with the Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner for my DC 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 30, 2011)

Deliciously DC-ing with Mozeke Moisturizing Mask, under my heat cap.

I was too lazy to break out the steamer.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 30, 2011)

Pre poo with an onion mask, dandruff shampoo, DC with Oyin honey hemp and oils. My hair is shiny, and it feels like butta.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

I am DCing with AOHSR mixed with Zuresh Conditioner with 1 TBSP of castor oil of blend. I worked the conditioner through with my tangle teezer. It's late so doing a short DC of 45 minutes under a heat cap. 

This is my last wash step


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Deliciously DC-ing with Mozeke Moisturizing Mask, under my heat cap.
> 
> I was too lazy to break out the steamer.


 
I'm with you. I just wasn't feeling the steamer today. So sitting under the heat cap.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 31, 2011)

Dcing with ORS replenishing now. Hey Seamonster what's in an onion mask?(besides onion lol) What is it good for?


----------



## myhair84 (Oct 31, 2011)

I deep conditioned on Sat after my henna treatment-silk elements mega moisture with the last of enso cacao with some macadamia oil and hemp oil. I say under a shower cap with a towel on top. After washing it out, hair was super soft! Will continue to put oil in my conditioners, don't know why I stopped.

Sent from my fun My Touch 4g!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

The AOHSR + Zuresh Conditioner + Castor oil blend was a great combination. Using my heat cap for 45 minutes even after my henna left my hair feeling very nice.  Unfortunately I don't want to buy 2 different conditioners to make 1 good one. Hopefully I can find a good replacement.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 31, 2011)

halee_J I put the link to a video of a couple of my onion recipes and a link to my blog on onions benefits. Basically, onions are an Ayurvedic follicle powerhouse. They have been documented to regrow alopecia starting in two to four weeks. The benefits are too numerous for this post. I really need to do an update blog, and put up some more recipe videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDzOv2pQroI&list=PLD8C5283882FEF804&index=1&feature=plpp_video


http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?bl...editor/target=post;postID=2961847851238654668


----------



## halee_J (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks Seamonster of to read


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 31, 2011)

DC with natures gate aloe Vera moisturizing conditioner, added extra aloe Vera gel and hemp oil used plastic cap and heated towel for 1 hour today.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2011)

Steaming 20 minutes with Marie Dean Olive, Wheat & Berry and 20 with Origins Rich Rewards.


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 31, 2011)

DCed last night with ors replenishing condish. Trying to use it up sY I can but something else because I don't think my hair is benefiting from it. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 31, 2011)

Tonight was spa night. It felt so good. Did a sugar, baking soda, mustard oil scalp scrub after dry detangling. Washed with HE HH, dandruff shampoo, then whip my hair. ACV rinse, now DC with Claudies mango and Jasmine's hibiscus


----------



## gigi2011 (Oct 31, 2011)

Steamed 30 mins Saturday w/Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2011)

@chebaby I actually one had/have 1 Ashlii Amala.... 

That was OriO that I kept thinking was AV Ashlii. (Same type of container).

Imma Steam with that Friday. I only have that One Little Jar (that I've been saving) Another "Collector's Item" Like Enso Naturals...................

Ooops! I thought this was U1B1


----------



## chebaby (Oct 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I actually one had/have 1 Ashlii Amala....
> 
> That was *OriO* that I kept thinking was AV Ashlii. (Same type of container).
> 
> ...


 i had to read the bolded several times to remember who they were
now i remember.
so are you gonna get another ashlii.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 1, 2011)

Did a protein DC with AOGPB mixed with SD Shea What! and a moisture DC with Enso's Cacao Curl Recovery + BFH Green Tea Avocado DC


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 1, 2011)

Checkin in: I'm about to clarify, do and a Protein Treatment then Moisturizing DC.


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 1, 2011)

Washed and DC last Friday w/ AOHSR 

Hempseed oil, Olive Oil and Avocado Oil. AOHSR has become my staple.  I'm in love


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been busy and haven't posted but Saturday I DC'd for 1hr with CJ repair me and today I DC'd for 1hr with SM purification mask.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 1, 2011)

DC'd w/ CJ rehab, ooh this stuff be smokiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin good


----------



## tiffers (Nov 2, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Qhemet's MTCG and OHHB.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 2, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with HV Acai Berry Conditioner


----------



## winona (Nov 2, 2011)

Yesterday applied WDT and JC Curl Rehab and sat in steam room at gym for 10 min.  Why didnt anyone warn me??? I bout passed the heck out when I first entered


----------



## kupenda (Nov 2, 2011)

DC'd last night with Aussie 3 min for 30 minutes

DC#1


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't post in awhile but I'm still here!
This morning did a mud wash followed by DCing with Shea Moisture Masque...added hemp, wheat germ, evening primrose, & rose hip oils and some avj. 

HHG...grow&retain


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 3, 2011)

DCing right now with a plastic cap using AtOne Reconstructor Conditioner. In the beginning this used to be my go to product every week. I'll sit with this for about an hour while watching OLTL (soap).


----------



## Poranges (Nov 3, 2011)

Overnight DC'ing tonight w/ some Curl Junkie Curl Rehab mixed w/ Pura Body Natural Chocolate Smoothie.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Poranges - i was just thinking bout DC-ing tonight with Pura.  Haven't it tried yet, and want to see if this will be a repurchase.

I want to put kinky twists in soon, so I am in a race to try my untrieds, there are multiple.


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 3, 2011)

My wash day was a disaster!! i clarified, washed with moisturizing poo, then Protein condition with silicon Mix  for 3 mins since it has Keratin( my hair hatesthat thing)  then DC with Kenra MC for 1.5hrs. my hair was a tangled mess. i had to re-wash and condtion my hair to bring it back to normal.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dc'd overnight last night with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## bettysmsboop (Nov 3, 2011)

DC last night with Keracare Humecto, raw Shea butter and coconut oil with out heat for 8 hours...hair felt so good when I rinsed it out


----------



## winona (Nov 3, 2011)

Trying to use up some conditioners Creo Pelo and Motion CPR on length for 1hr under heat


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Qhemet's CTDG and AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2011)

@Golden75

That was a Good Idea about DC'ing with Pura to make a determination whether I want/need more during Pura's B1G1 BF Sale.

So, I'll need to try it out soon. Maybe I'll Steam with it for the next few weeks leading up to BF.

Since you're using it tonight, come back & give me a review.

Thanks Lady!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - I'll report tomorrow.  Too tired tonight.  And for the occassion, I'll break out my steamer

OT-Watching BBW on DVR.  Why did this chick Jackie put on a DC cap to protect her hair to go surfing?  Officially DONE


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2011)

Golden75

I pulled one out too for tommorrow's Wash Day.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> I pulled one out too for tommorrow's Wash Day.


 
IDareT'sHair - wash day yes.  surfing


----------



## Poranges (Nov 3, 2011)

This Pura DC smells DELISH. OMG, I might just buy it again based on the fragrance. I used it alone so I can see it's efficacy on it's own. We'll know tomorrow morning.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 4, 2011)

TeeSGee said:


> My wash day was a disaster!! i clarified, washed with moisturizing poo, then Protein condition with silicon Mix  for 3 mins since it has Keratin( my hair hatesthat thing)  then DC with Kenra MC for 1.5hrs. my hair was a tangled mess. i had to re-wash and condtion my hair to bring it back to normal.



TeeSGee that happened to me, I'm also sensitive to keratin. The only products my hair tolerates that has a lot of keratin is Joico K-Pak line, I use them often, but sparingly. Glad you got your hair back to normal, protein overload is the worst


----------



## Poranges (Nov 4, 2011)

Golden75 This Pura DC is H.E.A.V.E.N in a jar. I am absolutely speechless. I am purchasing at least 3 during their black friday sale. This is, without any imagination of a doubt, the BEST DC I have EVER used. My hair is RIDICULOUSLY soft, "swingy"<-(just from air drying, haven't flat ironed yet) and shiny. I had a hairgasm in the shower and I'm still having one now. I regret not trying this for so long! It's just been on my dresser. Staple. If you haven't tried it yet, TRY IT. Wow.


----------



## Royalq (Nov 4, 2011)

Poranges said:


> Golden75 This Pura DC is H.E.A.V.E.N in a jar. I am absolutely speechless. I am purchasing at least 3 during their black friday sale. This is, without any imagination of a doubt, the BEST DC I have EVER used. My hair is RIDICULOUSLY soft, "swingy"<-(just from air drying, haven't flat ironed yet) and shiny. I had a hairgasm in the shower and I'm still having one now. I regret not trying this for so long! It's just been on my dresser. Staple. If you haven't tried it yet, TRY IT. Wow.



What dc are you talking about?


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Poranges  Never mind I see u did overnight dc/ early am dc. 

I'm excited to try it.  Lazy today so tomorrow after bentonite clay wash.

Royalq - pura naturals chocolate dc. It's the only dc pura has.


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 4, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @TeeSGee that happened to me, I'm also sensitive to keratin. The only products my hair tolerates that has a lot of keratin is Joico K-Pak line, I use them often, but sparingly. Glad you got your hair back to normal, protein overload is the worst


 

Im glad too   Joico for me is the only Keratin line I could use without that happening. I  only left it on for 3 mins and my hair was a mess. i dumping this.. I wanted to like this product. i really did, but my hair hates it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 4, 2011)

I DC'd with a mix of 3 BFH conditioners so I could finish them up. Ginger Macadamia, Marshmallow Macadamia, and Mango Macadamia. The macadamia theme was unintentional, but effective. My hair loved it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay Poranges Golden75 Brownie518  Under the Steama' with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie DC'er.

And Yes, I will be getting 4 of these BF.

I just said in U1B1 I'd buy it simply for the smell.  But it steams incredibly!

New Hit!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Nov 4, 2011)

No DC last week  I know! Had to devote every waking moment to the exam criteria, which didn't even go well. Anyway, dc'ing this weekend with premier cream rinse. not even sure if it could be used as a DC but im using up whats in there. first pre-poo with avg+jojoba+castor+argan oil, shampoo AO HSR, condition aphogee balancing moisturizer. hopefully this doesn't take too long. another test is coming up, yay life is so grand.


----------



## Lita (Nov 4, 2011)

Did an oil soak-poppies-seed & peppermint oil 25min/Washed with SM-Coconut & Hibiscus curl poo,Dc with JBB Hibiscus 30min..Enso hair milk..Sealed with soy oil..Brahmi pomade on scalp..Air Drying.

*Scalp feels fresh & hair is very soft...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Napp (Nov 4, 2011)

I dced with B's bone marrow deep penetrait conditioner.it strengthened my hair tremendously.  it will be a staple for sure!

I followed up with joico kpak  intense hydrator. It didnt do much. Joico products dont seem to work on my hair anymore.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dry DCing overnight with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Protein DC mixture, and WGO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 5, 2011)

DC'd for 2hrs with CJ rehab under a conditioning cap


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dc'd this afternoon with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment mixed with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish, JBCO, and Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dc'd this evening with my fav AO HSR & grapeseed oil under heating cap for 30mins.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 6, 2011)

Did a protein treatment using an egg and oils. DCing overnight with a mix of hemp oil, DPR 11, Aussie 3 min, sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, and just a dab of ORS replenishing 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2011)

Steaming now for 20 min. with AVG, AOGPB and avocado and wheat germ oil!  My DC's have gotten boring...I think it's the weather...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2011)

Will Steam (DC) tomorrow with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2011)

Will DC today with Enso Cacao Curl Recovery DC + AO HSR + dash of hempseed oil


----------



## yellagirl730 (Nov 6, 2011)

[/CEN​TER]Whvat about a honey, egg and olive oil with a few other moisutrizing cond thrown in.  Would it be better as a prepoo or deep conditioner?​


----------



## regina07 (Nov 6, 2011)

Haven't been updating weekly but have been DC'ing.   Prevously it was a mix of Joico Kpak and Intense Hydrator but last week I went for Nexxus Emergencee.  I'm having massive shedding -- possibly caused by new birth control or change in season --- and am trying to get that under control.

Yesterday I used ORS Hair Mayo mixed with olive oil and sat under a dryer for 40 min.  NO NO ... hair was not feeling that so I put Aubrey HSR for an overnight DC.  Will wash out with Aubrey's Rosa Mosqueta before flat ironing and trimming.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 6, 2011)

Mixed up a henna gloss with Naajo instant henna and some left overs: Queen Helene Cholesterol Conditioner, Miss Jessie's Buttercreme and Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in.


----------



## Aireen (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey, halee_J I think I'll be dropping out, I'm extremely hair lazy and busy lately.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2011)

I rinsed then applied my combo of Zuresh Conditioner + AOHSR + flax seed oil and worked it through my strands. I let it sit under a plastic cap for an hour and then steamed for 20 minutes.

Now on a search for a DC that doesn't require mixing.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 6, 2011)

Steamed with rhassoul clay then later steamed with AOHC.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 6, 2011)

DCed with Silicon Mix under the dryer for half an hour


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Nov 6, 2011)

i have been searching all over for elasta qp soy oyl  deep conditioner. then today when im far away from home, i stumble into a local bss and see it. its big and beautiful as it stands majestically on the shelf. the price is only $7 and my heart skips a beat. i quickly reach into my bag only to grasp air. i left my wallet at home!

now i must heckle the local bss tomorrow to see if they will order it for me


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Nov 6, 2011)

Did a quick 30-min DC W/ Jasmines A&S in Brown-sugar Buttercream   


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meemee6223 (Nov 7, 2011)

CWed with he hh. Followed with aphogee keratin 2min reconstructor. DCed with ors replenishing condish. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## tiffers (Nov 7, 2011)

Dc'd last night with Qhemet's CTDG mixed with my beloved hemp seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2011)

Deep Conditioned with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie Deep Conditioner

*Truly A Dessert For Your Hair*

Smells Good & Performs Excellent!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 8, 2011)

DC'd with the last bit of SSI banana brulee mixed with the last bit of SM anti-breakage mask for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 8, 2011)

Prewash DCing now w Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease and Lavender JBCO. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## tiffers (Nov 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Deep Conditioned with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie Deep Conditioner
> 
> *Truly A Dessert For Your Hair*
> 
> Smells Good & Performs Excellent!



Showoff. 

*iz jelus*


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 9, 2011)

DCing under the steamer with a mix of SitrNillah, Mizani Moisture Intense, JBCO, olive oil, and grapeseed oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 9, 2011)

I will dc tonight. I'm on my way to the store to get some black tea to do my first black tea rinse to combat pp shedding. After the tea rinse, I plan to dc with AE garlic conditioner for 15-20 min. and follow up with Keracare Humecto for another 20 min. under a hood dryer.


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 9, 2011)

Pre-poo with SE Luxury moisturizing Conditioner (1hr), washed with Elasta QP creme conditioning poo and DC overnight  with Kenra MC.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, I need to DC. I'll do it tomorrow when I get home from work. Trying out a new pre-poo mix, we'll see how it goes


----------



## halee_J (Nov 10, 2011)

Did a scalp pre-poo with tumeric and tea-tree oil, felt pretty good. Shampooed and did a light protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf rigen and a teensy bit ofJoico K-pak,now Dcing with ORS replenishing mixed with a little clear rinse


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dc'd overnight last night with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque


----------



## winona (Nov 10, 2011)

Currently Dcing with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm under heat for 20min in preparation for rollerset and flat iron (getting a small trim 1 inch or less)


----------



## halee_J (Nov 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Did a scalp pre-poo with tumeric and tea-tree oil, felt pretty good. Shampooed and did a light protein tx with a mix of Alfaparf rigen and a teensy bit ofJoico K-pak,now Dcing with ORS replenishing mixed with a little clear rinse



So my hair feels really, really soft, much softer than usual. Hella soft, like I let it air-dry with absolutely nothing in it and its still soft. Hmmmm what did I do different? I used my usual poo, proteins and DC so that can't be it. I added clear rinse to my DC last week and I didn't get this result, so that's not it either. I think it was something in the pre-poo, I'm thinking the tea-tree oil; I keep reading that people say it makes their hair soft. I'm going to do that pre-poo again next week and see what happens.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dced and my hair feels soft and pretty moisturized. Yesterday I applied a minut amount of ORS replenishing sealed with argan oil and put my hair up. Today I washed with Joico chelating shampoo, then put aphogee 2 min on my ends, rinsed, then applied a combination of humecto on the length/roots and humective on the ends/dryer areas. I put on a cap and intended on using heat, but just left it on for an hour. Rinsed and am now ponytail rollersetting. I think I will do this twice a week.  I will cross my fingers for improvements.


----------



## 13roots (Nov 11, 2011)

DCed on Tuesday under my steamer after a 2 week hiatus due to travelling for work. I used a mix of DPR 11+, Wheat Germ oil and AtOne Reconstructor. 30 minutes later and my hair felt buttery soft, even after rinsing out.

I am dearly in need of a good moisturising leave-in though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

Deep Conditioning now with:

Marie Dean's Olive, Wheat & Berry Deep Conditioner


----------



## ylinspired (Nov 12, 2011)

DC with JBCO protein conditioner for 20 min, and then aloe Vera moisturizing conditioner added aloe vera gel for 30 min both under a plastic cap and steamed towel.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 12, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with SSI okra reconstructor under a conditioner cap


----------



## gigi2011 (Nov 12, 2011)

Steamed for 30 mins with La Bomba Deep Treatment w/splash of honey. It's been in my stash for quite sometime, it's an alright conditioner. Enough for me to use up instead of throwing away which was my first thought, won't rebuy though.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 12, 2011)

Protein DC on dry hair with SD Shea What and AOGPB.
Moisture DC with Enso Cacao Curl DC + BFH Green Tea Avocado + hempseed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 12, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd overnight last night with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque



Shay72 - how is this for you? I was going to try it this morning but changed my mind. I'll have to use it this week.  I ended up DCing with Avocado & Silk and the last little bit of SD Vanilla Silk.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Nov 12, 2011)

DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo for 1hr w/ no heat. Followed that with AO HSR and grapeseed oil.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 12, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Qhemet's CTDG and hemp oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brownie518
I liked it alot. It's one of those products where I instantly knew ShayShay  would love it. I could tell the difference that day but this is one where I definately need to follow up with a moisturizing conditioner (which I never do) or just find the right one to cowash with. I felt my hair was a bit dry. I did it overnight so it may be different if you only did yours for an hour or so. I remember the same thing happened with SSI's Fortifying Masque and I just had to find the right combo.


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 13, 2011)

DC'ed overnight and at the gym with Kerastase Oleo Relax + Coconut Oil.  Can someone please PM me a hair steamer recommendation?


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't have time to do jack.....Im having to cram for exam over here but while reading Im sitting here rubbing my hair and oh goodness ,too dry. I quickly split it into some fat twists and slapped some suave almond and shea, a lil aphogee balancing moisturizer on my ends and some roux porosity control conditioner on my roots. Threw on two plastic caps and sitting under dryer. The last time I detangled I did it while still in the shower and put on grease and combed out while still in the shower. Saves a lot of damn time keeping this stuff wet while detangling this stuff lol


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Steamed with amla paste and then again with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 13, 2011)

DC'd under the steamer with AO RM, 3 vitamin E capsules, Avocado and wheat germ oil added AO Island Naturals during cool down.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 13, 2011)

I did my usual yesterday --- I did a clarifying wash before slapping on AOHSR and Aussie Moist.  Left that on for 30 min, then put my hair in 4 pig tails, sealed with EVCO/shea butter and sat under a cool dryer for 40 min. 

My hair is in the best condition I can remember.   My new simpler reggie may be the ticket!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 14, 2011)

DC'd yesterday with a sample of CJ Deep Fix.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all i am new to the forum but would love to be apart of this challehnge. Today i will DC with ORS replenishing pack..... I think still deciding.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't check in on Friday but I DC'd with my oil mix on my scalp and put Vatika frosting on the length of my hair for 2 1/2 hours (the last 20 mins w/ heat)
Then I put Aphogee 2 Min Reconst. on my hair and I sat under the dryer for 6 or 7 mins
Then DC with AOHSR mixed with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish and peppermint oil for 3 hours (the last 20 mins was with heat)


----------



## sunkissedskin (Nov 14, 2011)

I need something to remind me to DC every week (I never remember lol) so I'm in.  I just dc'd yesterday with some Ramoni Triple Silk and a few drops of almond oil. I used my heat cap for about 30-40 mins or so. My perpetually dry hair felt really soft after. Hopefully I'll get into the habit of deep conditioning every Sunday.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally repurchased all of my favorite conditioners! I should be steaming sometime this week with what I have left of my AOHSR.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 14, 2011)

This week I DC'ed with a couple of My Honey Child's condish (experimenting with adding my oil mix and without it...of course I like it better with my mix)

A couple of nights ago I used the Honey Hair Mask (with and without my oil mix) and the Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste (with and without my oil mix).  I divided my hair in for section for the experiment.

I found the HHM to be a little more moisturizng (I will probably use after protein and henna treatments) and the OSBHP made my hair feel really strong (maybe do to the avj and kelp powder).  Oh yeah I did add a splash of avj to the HHM.  I like both but nothing too WOWing!  I will keep working with new concoctions until I get it right!!!


----------



## Napp (Nov 14, 2011)

I finally got my hands on elasta qp soy oyl conditioner and treatment. I prepood with the conditioner and my hair felt like butta with no heat. I tried the treatment and it is way too thick. The results left me underwhelmed. Im thinkiing of using the conditioner as a dc and the treatment as a prepoo instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

DC'ing (Steamer) with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice


----------



## tiffers (Nov 14, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Marie Dean's Rice & Seaweed Conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2011)

DCed yesterday with Aphogee 2 min


----------



## Arewa Girl (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi! Me too please! 
Last Friday, Amla oil bagged took dogs for walk for 45 minutes.
Shampooed out, applied Skala keratin conditioner and olive oil under drier for 30 minutes.
Rinsed out, applied Be curly conditioner for 10 minutes
Rinsed out, towel dried applied Aragan oil to ends.
This Friday planning on using Aphogee 2 step protein treatment, not sure which moisturising conditioner yet


----------



## halee_J (Nov 15, 2011)

Brownsilk8 said:


> Hi all i am new to the forum but would love to be apart of this challehnge. Today i will DC with ORS replenishing pack..... I think still deciding.



Brownsilk8 welcome to the forums and the DC challenge!  ORS replensihing is my fave DC, I hope you like it. Come back and let us know how it went 



sunkissedskin said:


> I need something to remind me to DC every week (I never remember lol) so I'm in.  I just dc'd yesterday with some Ramoni Triple Silk and a few drops of almond oil. I used my heat cap for about 30-40 mins or so. My perpetually dry hair felt really soft after. Hopefully I'll get into the habit of deep conditioning every Sunday.



Hey sunkissedskin  welcome! this thread is great for staying on your Dc schedule  Your DC sounds like it went well, Never heard of Ramoni, I'm gonna look it up.



Arewa Girl said:


> Hi! Me too please!
> Last Friday, Amla oil bagged took dogs for walk for 45 minutes.
> Shampooed out, applied Skala keratin conditioner and olive oil under drier for 30 minutes.
> Rinsed out, applied Be curly conditioner for 10 minutes
> ...



Hi Arewa Girl  welcome to DDDC! Sounds like you're hitting the ground running


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been sucking at this challenge. I missed last week DCing because I've been having multiple fall weddings happening, so when I get home (usually after 2 AM) I just pass out...lol I barely wrap my scarf on my head. I'm back on the DC grind this weekend though.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
Preconditioned with Shea Moisture Restorative conditioner, shampooed twice once with Aphogee for damaged hair and once with  Keracare Humecto then deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pack 30 minutes without heat 15 minutes with hooded dryer . After rinisng DC followed lightly with Roots of Nature Strengthening Oil Moisturizer on ends and scalp. Leave in Conditioner Shea Moisture Thickening Hair Milk and Roller set with Lottabody Olive Oil Setting Lotion. I am new to this so if you have suggestions let me know.  After seeing this it seems like it was too much.. What you think?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I DC'd with tiffers mix, QB's CTDG and hemp oil for 1hr under a conditioning cap 
I don't know why I never tried using CTDG as a DC before good stuff


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 15, 2011)

i wanna join just because i like to dc my hair all of the time! lol
i will be using Ovation Cell Therapy
Keracare Humecto Conditioner
Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
 every 5-7 days


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2011)

Just steamed for about an hour with coconut oil and AOHSR. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## winona (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night dced on dry braids with Redken Heavy Cream with heat for 30min


----------



## kupenda (Nov 15, 2011)

Yay! Able to DC again! 

DCing under the dryer with a mix of humectress, jojoba, sweet almond oil, castor oil, Aussie 3 min and Elasta QP DPR 11


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 15, 2011)

Washed with Moisturizing poo, conditon with Joico Intense Hydration for 3 mins, then followed up with Kenra MC for 5 mins while in the shower. my hair is so soft and moisturized, even after blowdrying.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be dc'ing overnight with Marie Dean's Olive & Wheat Berry Intense Protein Deep Conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Nov 15, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I DC'd with tiffers mix, QB's CTDG and hemp oil for 1hr under a conditioning cap
> I don't know why I never tried using CTDG as a DC before good stuff



Isn't it delicious? I can't imagine how good it is with steaming.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for adding me to this one, halee_J.

I've been DCing consistently every week (even though technological difficulties sometimes keep me from posting here). I have low porosity hair that thrives with DCs. 

I DCed on Sunday after a wash. Cowashed today and am finishing my DC (TJ's Nourish and AO WC) part: 30 minutes under the dryer now before going to bed. I'm going to rinse it out in the morning and wet bun.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 16, 2011)

Brownsilk8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Preconditioned with Shea Moisture Restorative conditioner, shampooed twice once with Aphogee for damaged hair and once with  Keracare Humecto then deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pack 30 minutes without heat 15 minutes with hooded dryer . After rinisng DC followed lightly with Roots of Nature Strengthening Oil Moisturizer on ends and scalp. Leave in Conditioner Shea Moisture Thickening Hair Milk and Roller set with Lottabody Olive Oil Setting Lotion. I am new to this so if you have suggestions let me know.  After seeing this it seems like it was too much.. What you think?



Hey Brownsilk8, the only thing that I think may have been a bit much would be the shampoo, Aphogee shampoos are pretty harsh in my opinion, unless you have buildup, and even then you'd use that once every few weeks. For weekly use, I think the humecto shampoo is much more gentle


----------



## bettysmsboop (Nov 16, 2011)

Currently under the dyer DC with Keracare Humecto, raw shea butter and coconut oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Isn't it delicious? I can't imagine how good it is with steaming.



It sure is. I'll be keeping that combo in rotation


----------



## Imoan (Nov 16, 2011)

dc'g with Shea Moisture Organic Anti-Breakage Hair Masque Yucca & Baobab


----------



## kupenda (Nov 16, 2011)

Not DCing today. I am very happy but also feel very foolish. Here's the deal:
I bought a sample of Nexxus Humectress after reading great reviews about it. And I was so stingy with it that after I finished the bottle I scratched it off my list, thinking it didn't work for me. This past weekend I was craving a moisturizing DCer, so I went to target and saw the Therappe/Humectress for B1G1 free. That prompted me to give it another shot. So I bought the set, which was on clearance. And got a small sample size. I mixed it with my new lover DPR 11 and some other goodies. And this time I wasn't stingy. Mannnnnnnn...what was the old me thinking?!?!?! My hair feels great!!! I feel like I can go a week on this softness. My braidout was a mess, but the hair wasn't tangled at the ends and it doesn't sound crunchy. I can reach my scalp through all this new growth! I wanna cry!!! I have found my staple conditioner and DC!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dcing overnight with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Dcing overnight with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner.



Shay72 - How is this conditioner?  It sounds good!!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Brownie518 
I tried it for the first time this morning so I could get my order together for Silk Dreams. I cowashed with it. I  it. My hair was very moisturized and my definition was amazing so I figured I would try it again tonight as an overnight dc.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2011)

Shay72

Oh, really??  Thanks for the review!!


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 17, 2011)

kupenda said:


> Not DCing today. I am very happy but also feel very foolish. Here's the deal:
> I bought a sample of Nexxus Humectress after reading great reviews about it. And I was so stingy with it that after I finished the bottle I scratched it off my list, thinking it didn't work for me. This past weekend I was craving a moisturizing DCer, so I went to target and saw the Therappe/Humectress for B1G1 free. That prompted me to give it another shot. So I bought the set, which was on clearance. And got a small sample size. I mixed it with my new lover DPR 11 and some other goodies. And this time I wasn't stingy. Mannnnnnnn...what was the old me thinking?!?!?! My hair feels great!!! I feel like I can go a week on this softness. My braidout was a mess, but the hair wasn't tangled at the ends and it doesn't sound crunchy. I can reach my scalp through all this new growth! I wanna cry!!! I have found my staple conditioner and DC!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 yayyyy for finding your staple! I'm glad you liked that conditioner! It didn't work for me at all. Maybe i will give it another go!


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok. I know I was just in here yesterday, buuut I'm back!

I DCed with a mix of different conditioners. I didn't mix them in a cup, but slapped them all on my head. Let's see... Aussie Moist, TJ's Nourish, Joico Moisture Recovery, and Joico K-Pak (I added it at the end for kicks). But WOW! My hair is super soft, and my curls are poppin. I really loved the Joico Conditioning Balm, but then I ran out. Now it looks like the K-Pak may be what my hair needed today. 

I'm glad I'm in this challenge so that I can keep track of the hits and misses! 

Now I'm almost done airdrying and will braid it up for the night!


----------



## ecornett (Nov 17, 2011)

im new to the lhcf and this is my first challenge. really need this one my hair started getting dry and i am not retaining length  im gonna use coconut milk and/or avocado as a deep conditioner cuz it seems store bought gives me no results.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2011)

Last night I dry DCed with AOWC and cowashed it out with CJ Beauticurls Argan.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 17, 2011)

Yesterday, I used Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, a black tea rinse, and DC with AE garlic conditioner and Keracare Humecto for 30 minutes.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 17, 2011)

halee_J said:


> *Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2011 (Pt.IV)*​
> 
> 
> **​
> ...


 
I will join! I will post my stats this weekend on my wash/DC day!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 17, 2011)

Did a Mizani Kerafuse protein treatment in dry hair-10 minutes.  Rinsed and followed that with SitriNillah and olive oil.  I've had that on under a shower cap and turbietwist for the last half hour.


----------



## winona (Nov 17, 2011)

DCing with Silicon Mix and heat cap for 30min


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 18, 2011)

Imoan said:


> dc'g with Shea Moisture Organic Anti-Breakage Hair Masque Yucca & Baobab


Imoan, how did your hair feel afterward?


----------



## winona (Nov 18, 2011)

Under dryer with Dudley DRC 28 for 20min then will dc with Curl Junkie moisturizing dc with steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2011)

Will Steam with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice Deep Conditioner


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Nov 18, 2011)

DC'ing with ORS replenishing conditioner after Bentonite clay treatment. After using the bentonite I really want to use natural earth type stuff like ayurvedic or herbal powders. My hair responds really well to stuff like clay.


----------



## Napp (Nov 18, 2011)

dcing with a mix of lekair liquid cholesterol and joico moisture balm.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 19, 2011)

Steaming tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2011)

So I've successfully created my very own deep conditioner. Used it on my friend's hair last week and on my hair tonight and I LOVE IT. I'll keep it in rotation. I would sell it but I don't have that much time on my hands and I know most LHCF ladies aren't keen to online vendors anymore.  

PICS and ingredients in the next post.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2011)

I made it from natural ingredients I had bought over the months that I just wanted to use up, turned out to be an incredible success! 

My batch filled TWO 16 oz. jars to the rim. I whipped all the butters beforehand

Ingredients:
1 Cup Shea Butter
1/2 Cup Mango Butter
1 Cup Cupuacu Butter
1/2 Cup Coconut Cream
1/2 Cup Avocado Oil
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1/4 Cup Castor Oil

I also added about 12 drops of Vitamin E T-50 and kept mixing.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 19, 2011)

DCing with CJ deep fix for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

Poranges

P--- It Looks Wonderful!

Congrats on your Creation.


----------



## Napp (Nov 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> dcing with a mix of lekair liquid cholesterol and joico moisture balm.



 this was the worst dc mix ive ever had


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened Napp? 

My order from VitaGlo came!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 19, 2011)

Saturated my hair with EVOO and topped that with Sitrinillah.  Been under a shower cap and turbie twist for about 1/2 hour.  Not planning on rinsing any time soon.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Nov 19, 2011)

Poranges  Hey does ur mix rinse clean out or did u notice any butter being left behind? I have 4b natural hair and that sounds good but shea is always hard to rinse out. I might be interested in trying your mix there.......


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> @Poranges  Hey does ur mix rinse clean out or did u notice any butter being left behind? I have 4b natural hair and that sounds good but shea is always hard to rinse out. I might be interested in trying your mix there.......



OsnapCnapp!

I whipped the butters extensively, they were EXTREMELY fluffy when I was done, mixed with the oils and coconut cream the mix turned out very silky and light. Stuff doesn't rinse easily from my hair either but it rinsed easily after 2 thorough rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

NappyNelle

I lurve Vitaglo!  Never had any problems with them.  I'm eyeing that GPB!  

They're the only place I know that have the Large Sized AO GPB's and it's a decent price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

Poranges Would it work better as a Leave-In?  And what would you do differently (add/subtract) to get it to Rinse easier?

Either way, it looks really good & like a professional hand-made.

Go'On Ms. Mixtress!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Poranges Would it work better as a Leave-In?  And what would you do differently (add/subtract) to get it to Rinse easier?
> 
> Either way, it looks really good & like a professional hand-made.
> 
> Go'On Ms. Mixtress!



IDareT'sHair

I don't think it would be a good leave in, at least not on relaxed hair. The two things it's worked perfectly for me as is a DC and a moisturizer for my ends. It is VERY light. It has the consistency of SSI fortifying masque but creamier, a little slippery.

I did what I usually do. Shampoo, apply my DC overnight and rinse in the morning, it rinsed out clean and my hair didn't feel light nor heavy, just moisturized.


----------



## Napp (Nov 19, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> What happened Napp?
> 
> My order from VitaGlo came!



i applied the cholesterol and my hair felt dryish even thought it was soaked. So i put some joico moisture balm on top and my hair felt moisturized and smooth. So i sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.  When i rinsed it out i had ZERO slip or moisture. My hair was also very curly  and hard to comb. my hair wasnt soft,silky,smooth like it should have been judging from the reviews of these two products.

 joico products seemed to work only after my fresh relaxer. it doesnt do anything for my hair now and the lekair was le krap. It was so cheap i think i will just throw the rest out.


----------



## Napp (Nov 19, 2011)

So far the best dc ive used was silk elements mayonaise.moisture,slip,softness plus it made my hair smell so great! i think i will use up what i have and that will be my staple dc.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Nov 19, 2011)

halee_J  thank u for letting me be apart of this challenge. I have, however, decided to quit. After doing a bentonite clay treatment followed up by a really good deep condition, my hair was glorious. It was so great. But as soon as I start doing my hair (protective style), it dries up as if I never did anything. It does this with ANYTHING that I use. Doesn't matter what it is. Im quitting the deep conditioning thing. It's time consuming and doesn't work. Nothing works really lol. So....thanks and I know it doesn't really matter but just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Nov 19, 2011)

Pre-Poo with Shea Moisture /Dc'd with Nutress moisture and protein package. Also used Laila Ali's intensive hydrating shampoo and conditioner for the first time. I normally use Kercare but was curious about this line so decided to try it since a family member bought it.  I liked it and think I will buy it but will use a couple more times before I make a final decision on it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to join! 
I know the year is almost over but I have been DC weekly for a few months now with great results. Starting this week I will be changing how i DC and also the products that I am using.
*How I DC:* new to my regimen a STEAMER! I've had my eye on the Huetiful hair steamer for about a year now and my wonderful hubby just bought it for me as my anniversary present! So I will be using my steamer starting tomorrow I will be using that to DC for about 20-30 mins after shampooing.

*Products:* Also new to my regimen are my products. I will be using Megatek under a shower cap for 5-10mins (I will post exactly how long after I use it). Then I will be sitting under the steamer with Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner (also a first try  )

I will be doing this tomorrow morning and will post my results!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 20, 2011)

shortdub78
JustGROWwithIt

Welcome to the DDDC ladies! 

OsnapCnapp! Don't give up just yet. I've had this same problem. I'm thinking that if your hair feels good after the DC but dries hard, that doesn't necessarily mean that DC doesn't work for you, it could be a symptom of other things like builup or a porosity issue. Sent you a PM


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 20, 2011)

DC'd with Mizani Intense moisture and avocado oil for two hours under a cap and towel while I worked out.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 20, 2011)

Shampooed with Nexxus Therappe. Currently DCing with a mix of Elasta QP DOR 11, Nexxus Humectress, oils, and ORS Replenishing under a towel. No heat


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenbees (Nov 20, 2011)

I DC'd on Thursday with Silicon Mix Bambu


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 20, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I would like to join!
> I know the year is almost over but I have been DC weekly for a few months now with great results. Starting this week I will be changing how i DC and also the products that I am using.
> *How I DC:* new to my regimen a STEAMER! I've had my eye on the Huetiful hair steamer for about a year now and my wonderful hubby just bought it for me as my anniversary present! So I will be using my steamer starting tomorrow I will be using that to DC for about 20-30 mins after shampooing.
> 
> ...


 
So today I washed with VO5 Clarifying shampoo & detangled with Organix coconut conditioner. After rinsing I applied Megatek and covered with a shower cap for 7 mins then rinsed. Then I applied Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner and sat under my steamer for approx. 30mins and rinsed. My hair felt moisturized yet strong at the same time. It wasn't as soft as usual but still didn't feel dry or hard/brittle either. I could definately tell the Megatek strengthened it. When I styled (in my 2-strand twists) I noticed literally 2 tiny broken hairs! A far cry from how much breakage I experienced before. And waaay less shedding! YAHOO! I don't think I will use the Megatek for a few weeks just to avoid protein overload.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 20, 2011)

I did a henna treatment and followed with a DCing with Honey Hair Mask (this conditioner is not thick but coconut butter helped a little).  I added my ceramide oils, coconut butter, and a splash of avj.  Hair is feeling nice!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2011)

I was supposed to be AO White Camelia but somehow I got confused and bought AO Blue Camomile. And I didn't feel like taking it back. But I think I will like this one better than the AOHSR. It is thinner which my hair likes. I will have to try it out a few times to really see how I like it. 

I did DC with it tonight. I combed it through my strands and then let it sit for an hour then sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. It felt good when I rinsed it out. But I was tired so didn't really pay attention to how well it did.

I will give it another test next weekend.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 21, 2011)

I DCed with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab under my steamer for 30 mins.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like to join! I DCed my hair last week with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose mixed with Mega Care's Carrot and Aloe Oil mix. When I rinsed out my hair it felt so moisturized  that my hair actually felt heavy. It was my first time using the oil. It smells great! I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yesterday I steamed with cassia followed by a steam with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 21, 2011)

choctaw I woud like your review on catnip  please !!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 21, 2011)

think i am going to do a protein dc with Ovation all day today, and follow it tomorrow with a moisturizing dc with Keracare Humecto.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 21, 2011)

DareT'sHair
13StepsAhead 
Golden75

y'all seems to love the chocolate smoothie by PURA. I would like to know if you DC with it alone or if you mix it with something else like honey. or it's enough great by its own. 

TIA !!!!!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 21, 2011)

DC'd with enso's sea buckthorn for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## choctaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> choctaw I woud like your review on catnip  please !!



Krystle~Hime,

I like catnip tea because it is very moisturizing. I use it in henna pastes and as final leave-in rinse. I buy it at the pet food store because it is fresher and cheaper than the local organic shops. HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2011)

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) with Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @DareT'sHair
> @13StepsAhead
> @Golden75
> 
> ...


 
Krystle~Hime

I Steam with it. Straight Up. No Chaser.......

Will try to get 4 Jars during the BF Sale.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 21, 2011)

Krystle~Hime - I don't mix anything in mine.  I just dc'd for a few hours while doing chores around the house


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been MIA but Ive been faithfully DC'ing.

THe usual mix of AOHSR with EVO, Hemp Seed Oil and AVCO. 

I've also been doing a bit of DC'ing with Silicon Mix.  I think I prefer the Silicon Mix with Bambu (not sure yet).


----------



## tiffers (Nov 21, 2011)

Dc'ing tonight with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 21, 2011)

DCed with Silicon Mix mixed with Aphogee 2 Minute, hemp seed oil, EVOO, Mega Care Vitamin E Oil and Hot Six Oil. After rinsing my hair was moisturized, soft and felt light.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Krystle~Hime - I don't mix anything in mine.  I just dc'd for a few hours while doing chores around the house





IDareT'sHair said:


> Krystle~Hime
> 
> I Steam with it. Straight Up. No Chaser.......
> 
> Will try to get 4 Jars during the BF Sale.



mmh a DC that works by its own with no needed to add honey or an oil ! thanks for your advices.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 22, 2011)

choctaw, okay thank u, i was asking becauce catnip is known for helping dry & split ends a little.(maybe you've read that too).


----------



## choctaw (Nov 22, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> choctaw, okay thank u, i was asking becauce catnip is known for helping dry & split ends a little.(maybe you've read that too).



Krystle~Hime

The website http://www.longhaircommunity.com/ has several posts about catnip and split ends. It is my experience that catnip is very moisturizing and that should help to prevent split ends.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2011)

Tues night I overnight DCed with AOWC and cowashed out with HV Moist Condition Pro on Wed.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 23, 2011)

DCed yesterday with Cantu protein leave in with castor, sweet almond, an jojoba oil added. Under the dryer for thirty minutes. My hair felt great! Cowashed with V05 and gelled down the front. I don't feel like doing my hair. So it's under a scarf that I hope looks pretty lol. I don't even want to see my hair. But I will take the scarf down every few hours to moisturize and seal as needed.


----------



## Imoan (Nov 23, 2011)

Xaragua said:


> @Imoan, how did your hair feel afterward?


 

Sorry for the late reply been dealing with a sick child, I most say my hair felt stronger, moist, simply great I been using it for a month now, have you tried it?


----------



## kupenda (Nov 26, 2011)

DCed last night for thirty minutes with Aussie 3 minute and oils


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 26, 2011)

pre-poo for 1 hr with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with honey & grapeseed oil, poo with moisturizing poo and DC with Kenra MC for 20mins. Did ponytail rollerset.soft misturized hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

Will Deep Condition in the morning with Tiiva's Coffee & Capucua Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2011)

Did an overnight dc with Claudie's Protein conditioner on Wednesday.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm trying to convince my stepfather to steam conditioner into his locs. They look fine, but they can use the extra moisture infusion.


----------



## Klearli (Nov 26, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm trying to convince my stepfather to steam conditioner into his locs. They look fine, but they can use the extra moisture infusion.



How does one do this?? 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I sectioned my hair in quarters and dampened each section with water, then applied Organix Coconut conditioner and detangled, then applied warm EVOO. Placed a baggy on my head and sat with my thermal heat cap on for about 40 mins. Then I took the heat cap off and tied a scarf around the baggy and then placed a winter hat over it and slept for about 1 1/2 hrs. My hair felt really nice after. After shampooing I applied Megatek to only the bottom half of my hair focusing on my ends for 7 mins under a shower cap and then applied Beemine bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner focusing heavily on my ends and am now sitting under my steamer typing this. We'll see how much my hair appreciates this TLC when this is rinsed out!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 26, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ repair me under a conditioning cap


----------



## 13roots (Nov 26, 2011)

I forgot to check in last week when I DC. About to go under my steamer again for this week's session. I have to say that I can totally feel the difference when I take care of my hair like this. These weekly DC are now a must for me every Saturday... I can't imagine not doing them.


----------



## 13roots (Nov 26, 2011)

NappyNelle

You know I had locs for 6 years and one of the things I regretted was applying conditioner to my locs under heat. They left a white residue on the surface of some that I could never get rid of, and when I did my BC I still had locs with the white residue right in the middle part of the hair. 

I'm sure there's better and lighter conditioners available for locs today, so I would investigate a bit more and would be extra cautious when doing a DC because it is very difficult to wash excess product out once it has penetrated.

Hope this helps!

ETA: You know, I'm now wondering if the build-up was bees wax. I've been Googling about conditioning dreads. I dunno...



NappyNelle said:


> I'm trying to convince my stepfather to steam conditioner into his locs. They look fine, but they can use the extra moisture infusion.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a kalpi tone & fenugreek paste in now that I will steam. Then I will follow up with a steam with Claudie's Protein Conditioner.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm trying a new thing now where instead of washing my hair twice a week I'm replacing one of the washes with a deep conditioning session. What I do is apply conditioner to dry hair and use my steamer to deep condition my hair. I rinse out my hair, apply my leave ins and then do a twist out. My hair feels so moisturized. I used to deep condition on dry hair with my hooded dryer and my hair used to love it. I thought to myself why not do it with the steamer? It's great, this will definitely be part of my regimen from now on.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

NaturalEngima said:


> I'm trying a new thing now where instead of washing my hair twice a week I'm replacing one of the washes with a deep conditioning session. What I do is apply conditioner to dry hair and use my steamer to deep condition my hair. I rinse out my hair, apply my leave ins and then do a twist out. My hair feels so moisturized. I used to deep condition on dry hair with my hooded dryer and my hair used to love it. I thought to myself why not do it with the steamer? It's great, this will definitely be part of my regimen from now on.


 
Great tip! I may add this to my regimen as a mid-week DC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 26, 2011)

Klearli said:


> How does one do this??
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2





13roots said:


> NappyNelle
> 
> You know I had locs for 6 years and one of the things I regretted was applying conditioner to my locs under heat. They left a white residue on the surface of some that I could never get rid of, and when I did my BC I still had locs with the white residue right in the middle part of the hair.
> 
> ...



Roots Thanks for sharing! I've gotten him (and his stylist) to back away from the commercial products that cause build up because the residue leaves his hair stiff and ashen. I was planning to dilute Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner with water (2tbs conditioner in 8oz of water Klearli), spray his locs damp, and steam for 30 minutes. I was worried about a possible white cast, but I think the dilution will be sufficient. What do you two think?


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 28, 2011)

Did my whole hair regimen tonight. Scalp massage to pre-poo, shampooed, then 15 minutes with GPB under a shower cap (no heat), then I DCed. I used a mix of Silk Elements' olive oil conditioner, Tresseme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner, and some AO WC. I wanted to just try the Silk Elements, but I couldn't find all of my sample packs, and the two little pouches I had weren't going to cut it for my whole head. 

With that DC mix, I went under my conditioning cap. I was only going to use heat for 30 minutes, but I got caught up watching House Hunters  and stayed there for an hour.

My hair was verrrry soft! I will try the Silk Elements again. My relaxed hair was completely in love, and my natural roots were giving me the thumbs up as well. Only weird thing was I had like 2 fierce tangles (I detangle while in the shower after DCing), but they separated easily. I did a few things differently with today's wash so that could have caused those tangles.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 28, 2011)

Haven't dc'ed in about 3wks. Hopefully i can get around to doing it today.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 28, 2011)

^^^Same here. I flat ironed 3 wks ago and haven't wash my hair since. Was too sick to last week. I better get it over with tonight even though my hair still looks and feels good.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 28, 2011)

DC'ed with Proclaim Glossing Conditioner. Not my fave but I have a ginormous bottle of it and it must go.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 28, 2011)

DCed yesterday with Elasta QP, jojoba, castor, sweet almond oils and Aussie 3 minute


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 20 minutes. I applied oil to my scalp but not to my hair. I actually think I might like this conditioner. My hair came out very soft and was really retaining moisture. 

So maybe my buying the wrong conditioner was a plus


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2011)

DC'd yesterday on hair spritzed w/ distilled water & rosewater, and topped with Mozeke Carrot Protein DC from about 10am-6pm with plastic cap, scarf, hat.  I was in & out the crib all day.  My hair felt amazing.  

Wish I ordered more during her sale.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I DC'd w/ Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask mixed with JBCO. My hair felt so soft afterwards. Don't know if it's a keeper yet. I will have to try it a few more times. I like that I didn't have to use much.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 29, 2011)

DCed with AO GPB and then SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## divachyk (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been slipping lately since I've been on vacation. I get back on the grind this week.



faithVA said:


> I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for 20 minutes. I applied oil to my scalp but not to my hair. I actually think I might like this conditioner. My hair came out very soft and was really retaining moisture.
> 
> So maybe my buying the wrong conditioner was a plus


@faithVA - I've never heard of AOBC. Is it a keeper? Better than AOWC if you've tried that one?



wheezy807 said:


> Haven't dc'ed in about 3wks. Hopefully i can get around to doing it today.


Likewise! wheezy807


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola Chicas Started out with Shea Moisture Ant-Breakage masque on dry hair for about 30-45 minutes then  Shampooed with Keracare afterwards Dc'd with Nutress Moisture Protein pack under hooded dryer followed with Shea Moisture Restorative Leave In/Rinse Conditioner. Then air dryed for the first time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I have been slipping lately since I've been on vacation. I get back on the grind this week.
> 
> 
> @faithVA - I've never heard of AOBC. Is it a keeper? Better than AOWC if you've tried that one?


 
divachyk, I went to the store to get the White Camellia but when I got there and started looking at bottles I got confused. So when I picked up the Blue Chamomile I thought I was buying White Camellia  Yes I know it makes no sense. As soon as I got home I knew I had bought the wrong bottle but I refused to drive back.

So I have never tried the White Camellia because I bought the wrong bottle. I definitely like it better than the Honey Suckle rose. It is not as thick as the HSR. I probably will buy the WC so I can compare. But I do  like the BC.

But a warning the BC does have a strange smell. It almost smells medicated. But I'm not sensitive to smell so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Steamed with QB's CTDG  and hemp oil for 20mins


----------



## regina07 (Nov 29, 2011)

haven't been checking in regularly but still DC'ing weekly.

Usually I use AOHSR and Joico K-pak together.  This week I used AOHSR/K-Pack and ORS Hair Mayo on dry hair.  Sat under a heat cap for 45 min.  Followed it up with Nexus Emergencee and my hair has never felt this good!

Will do a moisturizing DC tomorrow night.  Think I may alternate protein/moisture each week during the winter.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been out of town, so I haven't posted in a while. I dc'd with ORS replenishing pak/ jbco/ and Vatika Dabur oil for 30 minutes under hood dryer this past weekend.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 29, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioning Mask.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Nov 30, 2011)

Under the dryer with AO HSR 30 min. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## winona (Nov 30, 2011)

DCed on Monday with Creo Pelo on top of cornrows with heat for 30min


----------



## greenbees (Nov 30, 2011)

I meant to write this over the weekend but I got a bit busy due to family but on Saturday I DC'ed with my last bit of Joico Moisture Recovery balm 

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm trying to think of what i would like to dc with today.....


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I think my hair tipped a little too far on the protein side so I overnight DC with AOWC. Pulled hair in a bun (AOWC has soaked in my hair). Will cowash and DC with Kenra tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 30, 2011)

divachyk - what do you think was the cause/source of the tip?


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 30, 2011)

DCing with Keracare Humecto for about an hour under a plastic cap.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden75, a few things....
-DC AND moisturizing/sealing game have been a little lacking lately while I have been on vacation for three weeks. Kinda got lazy and it sure felt good. 
-Used a new protein conditioner for cowashing and it was a bit too strong for cowashing given I haven't been DCing much lately.

I tipped the scale ever so slight, thankfully nothing drastic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2011)

Deep Conditioning with either Marie Dean's Vanilla Repair or Marie Dean's Hemp DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Steaming done and hair feeling good and back on track.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Last night I did an overnight dc with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 1, 2011)

Pre-poo for 4hrs with EVCO, cleanse with Moisturizing shampoo, DC with Biolage Ultra Control Deep Smoothing Masque for 2hrs without heat,rinsed added leave-ins. my hair was easily detangled and i loss the least amount of hair, not sure if it was the DC or Seamless combs or combination of everything. I did a ponytail rollerset and airdried overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2011)

Steaming in a few with:  Tiiva's DC'er


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 3, 2011)

DCing with some Elasta QP condish and oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 3, 2011)

henna gloss with Dulhan and Queen Helene cholesterol


----------



## winona (Dec 3, 2011)

DCed with steam for 30min using Emergencia and Silicon Mix Bambu.  Incorporating more proteins in my hairs diet is <3


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 3, 2011)

Prepoo'd with EVOO, shampoo'd and then DC'd with ORS Replenishing Conditioner tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 3, 2011)

Had a verrrrryyyy delicious dc tonight with aubrey organics gpb


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dc'd with Nutress Moisturizing Protein Pack followed by Shea Moisture

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

DC'd with AO Blue Chamomile under a heat cap for 45 minutes. I really like the Blue Chamomile. But I am almost out  I will pick up the Blue Camellia this month so I can compare. I'm just glad I finally found a DC that works for me.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 4, 2011)

_Finally_ got around to washing my hair. I did a tumeric +tea tree oil scalp pre-poo, light protein with a mix of Alfaparf Rigen +Joico K-Pak, DC with ORS replenishing. I really wanted to airdry, but I have to be at work soon so I blowdried on cool and lightly flat ironed my roots. Hair is happy


----------



## Meemee6223 (Dec 4, 2011)

Since I have been co-washing my hair has been thriving but my scalp has suffered horribly. So, I put some water and braggs acv in a spray bottle and sprayed it directly on my scalp. It felt great! Then I washed with a sulfate free shampoo. I'm currently dcing with aubrey's honeysuckle rose conditioner hoping it turns out ok since it says to put it on dry hair then shampoo. We'll see.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Steamed with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Dec 4, 2011)

DC'd last night with ORS replenishing pak for 1 hr, no heat, in a shower cap.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Yesterday after my hendigo I DC'd for 1hr with Fluertzy's DC and my oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl  I can't wait to try Fluertzy's.  I started to order more during BF but decided not to.erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  I can't wait to try Fluertzy's.  I started to order more during BF but decided not to.erplexed



IDareT'sHair I hope you like it. I passed BF as well, next sale I'll re-stock


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair I hope you like it. I passed BF as well, next sale I'll re-stock


 
curlyhersheygirl  I may re-up then.  I wish I could get it somewhere else.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 4, 2011)

Conditioned for 10 minutes with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor under a shower cap. Then DCed for an hour with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 5, 2011)

DCed under my hood dryer for 30 min (20 min on heat & 10 min on cool) with Shea Moisture Restorative Treatment and my ceramide oil mix! Hair is feeling moist and curls are bouncy! :bouncegre


----------



## Arewa Girl (Dec 5, 2011)

Finally! 
It’s so hard keeping up with posts 
Last Friday, pre-pooed and bagged with Amla oil for 30 minutes, shampooed with Claire essence moisture balance. I sat under the drier with Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment for Damaged until hair was rock hard, probably 40 – 45 minutes. Moisturised with skala intense nourishment (avocado), just love the slip you get with Skala conditioners. Sealed with olive oil, bagged under drier for 20 – 30 minutes, detangled hair rinsed out. Towel dried used aveda be curly conditioner left for 10 minutes then rinsed out caught hair in 5 plaits, used argan oil when hair was almost dry to ends. 
Noticed some hair breakage from the top left part of my head when corn rowing dry hair. 
Keep posting


----------



## choctaw (Dec 6, 2011)

Over night dc with ayurvedic oil infusion and Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 under plastic cap. Will rinse out, shampoo, then use a light protein conditioner  followed by a moisturizing conditioner, seal with brahmi oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2011)

Steamed with Marie Dean's Green Hemp DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 6, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ deep fix under a conditioner cap


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

I mixed a couple tablespoons of Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner with several oils:

olive oil infused with Brahmi; 
olive oil infused with hibiscus; 
olive oil infused with Neem; 
several powders: Shikakai, henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka infused with a blend of oils: castor, almond, tea tree oil, and sesame. 

I used an eyedropper (1.0 cc) of each oil, made a fat twist and covered my hair with a plastic cap. I will rinse this out in the morning and co-wash.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 7, 2011)

Pre-poo'd with jbco/vatika coconut oil/jojoba oil and co-washed w/Suave almond shea butter.  Then I dc'd with AE garlic condish and ORS replenishing pak for 30 min. under hood dryer.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

I mixed Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner with several oils:

olive oil infused with Brahmi 
olive oil infused with hibiscus 
olive oil infused with Neem 
coconut oil infused with fenugreek
castor, almond, tea tree and sesame oils infused with Shikakai, henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka

and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dcing overnight with SSI's Fortifying Masque.


----------



## winona (Dec 7, 2011)

Monday dced on dry hair with motions CPR and Silicon Mix conditioner


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 7, 2011)

DCing under the dryer with a mix of Silk Dreams, Mizani moisture intense, and unrefined wheat germ oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 7, 2011)

Dc'ing right now under saran wrap with ao hsr. Gonna rinse soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 8, 2011)

Currently steaming with AO GPB.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 8, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 9, 2011)

Aight y'all. Iz wash and DC tomorrow, with the usual suspects


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 9, 2011)

Pre-poo with Grapeseed oil overnight, shampoo with moisturizing poo, DC with Kenra MC with heat for 40 mins, rinse and did rollerset. my hair was easily detangled and very moisturized. I'm currently 14wks post relaxer and getting a comb through my NG was easy.


----------



## greenbees (Dec 9, 2011)

Last week I used  Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle DC. Yesterday I used a small amount of Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Silicon Mix and I DC'ed overnight. I'm going on wash that out today.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 9, 2011)

same overnight conditioning with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture and variety of ayurvedic oils.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 9, 2011)

i havent deep conditioned in two weeks. kept my hair straight so i could get a trim. but i couldnt find someone i trusted so i did it myself. but now im scheming on a mega, 24 hour deep conditioning session. yes! cant wait


----------



## Poranges (Dec 9, 2011)

Deep Conditioned w/ Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC+Shescentit Avocado Condish


----------



## winona (Dec 9, 2011)

Last night Dc with Rusk Keratin Care Deep Penetrating Treatment and Redken All Soft Heavy Cream in preparation for a curl former set that look FLYYY  I pinned the back up so it didn't rub on my shirt.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14810767&postcount=2491
pics of my curl former set


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 10, 2011)

DCing overnight with Claudie's Avocado Intense conditioner.  Its my first time using it so I'm not adding anything to it.

ETA:  Well that was an epic fail.  I went to rinse it out in the shower and  I couldn't even comb my hair.  I used three different other conditioners after that and still had matting and tangles.  Finally I had to just wash it out with aphogee deep moisture shampoo.  That's what saved me.  *sigh* This has me so dejected!  I lost quite a bit of hair.  
I'm sure the conditioner will work well for others as a DC, but I'm gonna have to stick to 5 minutes or less with this one.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2011)

Steaming with Kenra


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 11, 2011)

I DC'd overnight with Giovanna Smooth as Silk Conditioner.  I love the results because my hair isn't just soft and silky, my hair is feels strong.  I can't wait to steam with this one day.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 11, 2011)

Steamed with a fenugreek and kalpi tone paste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2011)

DC'ed with Tiiva Naturals


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 11, 2011)

Did a protein treatment friday. Overnight DC'ed with ORS Replenishing Condish.

Sad, I was too sleepy to even wash it out my hair that night. I didn't plan on overnight conditioning, but it came out great.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 11, 2011)

dc'ing right now.  ao hsr. it's been in for hours already, i dont even know what time it was when i put it on.  

i wonder if it'd make a difference if i went under my hooded dryer?  i'm trying to make use of it because i had stopped using it for a long time.  i paid the money for it, might as well use it.  haha.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2011)

DCing under my heat cap on dry hair with AO Blue Chamomile. Haven't done a DC on dry hair with this before. Looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 11, 2011)

Desperately trying to get some moisture back into my hair.  Spritzed it with a mix of water, grapeseed and sunflower oil.  Mixed Mizani Intense moisturizing treatment, JBCO, EVOO, grapeseed, and avocado oils and applied that next.  Will steam for about 15 minutes.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 11, 2011)

I applied henna treatment and covered my head with a plastic cap. I mixed 1 box of Mumtaz henna, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner, 3 tablespoons honey, 3 tablespoons sesame oil. My hair was pre-oiled with Neem oil. I sprayed it with distilled water, smoothed the water through hair in sections by hand before applying the henna.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 11, 2011)

Just rinsed.  I ended up putting the red palm oil & castor oil on over the conditioner and then going under the dryer for about 20 minutes...didn't rinse right away, though...was about an hour.5 before I did...anyway, my hair feels great.  Definitely needed that moisture bad.  I've been dc'ing every 4 days or so... 

The frequency is needed with my hair.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dc'd on dry hair with Shea moisture anti-breakage masque. Also washed and put in Adore jet black rinse which I follwed with Cream Of Nature Argan Oil intensive Treament for 20 minutes.
Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## kupenda (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally did a protein and moisturizing  DC today. First, aphogee 2 min mixed with hv acai berry for 40 minutes. Used the last bit of both. Then DCed with ORS Replenishing and oils, aloe and a lil humectress for four hours. 45 mins under the dryer, the rest doing housework and watching tv. Put curlformers in the front so I can wear my halfwig this week


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked the way my hair felt after I let the AO Blue Chamomile sit for a while. Unfortunately, I did not pay attention to how my hair felt when I rinsed it. I moved to the oil rinse too quickly. When I oil rinsed my hair didn't feel that great but probably because I just used any type of oil. 

Will try to pay better attention next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2011)

Deep Conditioned with Marie Dean's Green Hemp DC'er


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am already thinking ahead to my wash day this upcoming weekend. I think I want to try an ayurvedic paste for the first time and steam with it.....BUT I REALLY wanna try DB Pumpkin Seed DC. Everytime I open my hair stash cupboard  I open it and smell it. It smells SO YUMMY !!!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 15, 2011)

After scanning over my stash and weighing the pros and cons and ingredients and results of each conditioner  I decided to dc tonight with Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice.


----------



## winona (Dec 15, 2011)

DCing with CJ Rehab and Elasta QP Breakage Serum mix  using up some of this stash


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 15, 2011)

dc'ed last night (aubrey organics hsr).  for about 1.5 hours without heat and then i put castor/red palm/sunflower oil on top of my conditioner and sat under the dryer for about an hour.  

next dc will probably be on sunday.  it'll be my first dc in my family's new place. haha.  we're moving tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dc'd overnight on Wednesday with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 16, 2011)

i will be dc'ing again this weekend with aphogee 2 min and Keracare humecto


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

Washed with Keracare,Cacao Bark B.A.S.K Dc Mask 1hr,Donna Marie Miracle Detangle rinse,Donna Marie Detangle/Conditioner as a leave-in,Camille Rose (Almond Jai Butter) & Sealed with Walnut oil...Applied  Hairitage (Calming Cream) on scalp,Rubbed Peppermint pomade on edges...

*Donna Marie to my surprise worked very well as a rinse & leave-in...(Smell is incredible)-I think I would use it as a leave-in for the spring/summer weather & use it as a rinse out year-round...

*Camille Rose (Almond Jai Butter) was the perfect topping/Hair is soft & smooth...

*B.A.S.K dc Mask is the love of my life...enough said...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 16, 2011)

DCing right now with Jessicurl WDT covered with my mix of JBCO, Garlic-infused Olive oil, hempseed, amla, and brahmi.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 16, 2011)

DCed last night under the dryer with Elasta QP and Silk Elements for an hour, then let it sit in for another hour and a half. Plan to DC again Sunday. Can't wait *maniacal laugh*


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I prepoo'd overnight with my oil mixture. Then I shampoo'd this morning and did my henna gloss treatment. I'm sitting with that now and will sit under the dryer for 15 minutes before I wash it out later. Then I will DC (probably overnight) with AOHSR mixed with honey, JBCO, and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2011)

DC'ed last night with Marie Dean's Seaweed & Rice DC'er


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 17, 2011)

Relaxed today at 16wks post..so I did a protein treatment with Joico KPak Deep Penetraiting Reconstructor for 10 Mins without heat and followed up with Kenra MC for 30 mins Heat and 15 mins without.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2011)

Steaming with Kenra MC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 17, 2011)

DC'd with QB's CTDG and hemp oil for 1hr


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

Going to do my 1st overnight DC in months. I actually don't remember every doing one but I think I did once. Mudwashing my hair now and will let my hair dry a bit. Then will apply AO Blue Chamomile. 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Going to do my 1st overnight DC in months. I actually don't remember every doing one but I think I did once. Mudwashing my hair now and will let my hair dry a bit. Then will apply AO Blue Chamomile.
> 
> Hope it goes well.


Did it go ok faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Did it go ok @faithVA?


 
divachyk, I was just coming int to report. I don't think the mention feature is working correctly 

Well I have concluded that overnight DCing is not for me. My scalp itches all night when its wet, the bag on my head drives me crazy so I didn't sleep well. And the final result of 8 hours of DCing was not any better for me than sitting under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes.

I tried this a year ago but I wasn't paying enough attention to make a call. But this was a good experiment because now I know how my hair feels DCing with steam, DCing overnight and DCing with my heat cap.

Thanks for checking on me


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

Although I bought the AO Blue Chamomile by mistake I think I like it. I was sad yesterday when I thought I didn't have enough to DC my hair  So I need to restock before next weekend. I am going to buy the AO GPB, AO White Camellia and the AO Blue Chamomile (just in case I don't like the other 2). 

I finally found a conditioner I like and my hair likes


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2011)

Did a protein DC with AOGPB and SD Shea What! after I clarified with HTN amino acid shampoo. My hair was tangling something fierce this week.  After this DC they feel SO much better. I only skipped the protein DC for one lil week. Gosh! Little miss thang (my hair) is a clearly a spoilt brat.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2011)

Steamed with rhassoul clay and will steam in a bit with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I will steam with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2011)

Steamed with SD Vanilla Silk for my moisture DC


----------



## divachyk (Dec 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Although I bought the AO Blue Chamomile by mistake I think I like it. I was sad yesterday when I thought I didn't have enough to DC my hair  So I need to restock before next weekend. I am going to buy the AO GPB, AO White Camellia and the AO Blue Chamomile (just in case I don't like the other 2).
> 
> I finally found a conditioner I like and my hair likes


faithVA
You are welcome -- you have me interested in the blue chamomile.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 18, 2011)

DC on dry hair overnight with aubrey organics gpb...today I slapped some castor/red palm oil on top of the conditioner and got under the dryer for about 45 minutes.  I haven't rinsed yet. Ha


----------



## Napp (Dec 18, 2011)

i would like to do a mild protien dc every week instead of a hard protien every few weeks. i currently am in love with silk elements hair mayonnaise but i dont live close to a sallys.  for me the key ingredient for a great dc is one that has Behentrimonium Methosulfate/Cloride high on the ingredient list.

i also do not care for the elasta qp soy oyl deep conditioner.its just OK. the soy oyl neutralizing shampoo,moisturizing shampoo and conditioner are thebomb.com though! although the smell reminds me too much of ORS replenishing pack which i do not like.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];14870983]@faithVA
> You are welcome -- you have me interested in the blue chamomile.


 
I ordered the White Camellia and the GPB from The Vitamin Shoppe today. They don't sell the Blue Chamomile. So I will compare the White Camellia to the Blue Chamomile and let you know. 

I have a feeling I will like the Blue Chamomile better because the first ingredient is water. In most of the AO products the Creamy Base is the first product which is too thick for my hair. But I hope I like either one of these two so I have some options.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2011)

Pre poo with Darcys (pumpkin oil) Dc with Camille Rose (Algae Mask) 30min,Rinsed with Koils by Nature,Donna Marie leave-in,Donna Marie (super butter cream)..Sealed with SUNFLOWER oil....brahmi pomade on scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 19, 2011)

DCed last night with humectress for thirty minutes and then followed that with Elasta QP and Silk Elements. Has anyone else had increased shedding from using either of these last two products?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2011)

Steamed tonight with Marie Dean Vanilla Repair


----------



## SpicyPisces (Dec 19, 2011)

DCed with Lustrasilk Tea Tea Liquid Cholestorol mixed with hemp seed oil, EVOO, Mega Care Vitamin E Oil, avocado oil and Hot Six Oil.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally I can post again!!!

So for the week before last - Too knackered to go under dryer this weekend so bagged hair with Aragan oil for 3 hours, washed with tea tree shampoo, bagged hair with skala keratin conditioner and olive oil for 1 hour. Rinsed out and towel dried hair.
Hair was soft, looked health and no breakage.  I wonder if it was last week’s protein treatment that did it or the oils this week. Will do the same next week and see if I get the same result.

Then last weekend - Aragan oil bagging on braids for two days prior to washing then rocked an afro overnight. Jasmine oil bagging for 2 hours, washed out with simple gentle care shampoo. Condition with skala keratin conditioner and jasmine oil bagged for 3 hours, detangled with comb, washed out and conditioned with matrix - Hydratherapie matrix Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm for 5 minutes. Towel dried hair applied olive oil in five plaits. 
Little breakage on plaiting next day, possibly the afro style or not washing off the aragan oil 2 nights in a row or using the hydrating balm or detangling, will keep a look out next week.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2011)

DCing with ORS replenishing with a little clear rinse added


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

DC'd for 1hr with CJ deep fix


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2011)

dc'ed Sunday with Keracare Humecto for 1hr. I added AE garlic conditioner and oils to hair for the last 20 mins before rinsing out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2011)

dc'ed with Elasta QP and my hair loved it!  did it on dry hair and added a little bit of oil on top after i applied the conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 22, 2011)

Dc'ing overnight with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil. It's been a while since I cracked open the Vanilla Silk, I'd forgotten how awesome and delicious it smells.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Last night dc'd overnight with SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

I know I've been on this board too long. I got my new AO conditioners in the mail yesterday and I'm so excited to try them out  When did my getting excited over conditioners happen


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2011)

Tuesday DCed with coconut conditioner


----------



## kupenda (Dec 22, 2011)

Shampooed and added humectress, silk elements, and oil on freshly washed hair before going to bed. Still have it in. Will go under the dryer for awhile and let it cool before rinsing 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 22, 2011)

MAN!!!! i got this Hairveda Sitrinillah that smells sooooooo good!! Like an orange creamsicle I had when I was younger. I haven't even used it yet ive just been smellin  it for two days lol even though their shipping is slow i really want to like this product just for the smell lol might as well try it now on this rainy day..


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Overnight dc mix of ao hsr, gpb & wc...I just now threw some castor/sunflower oil on top of the conditioner and gonna get under the dryer now.u


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just got finished DCing with AO HSR under a dryer for 30mins.


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2011)

Dc with Kyras Hemp conditioner 30min,Kyras (Coconut Cream) leave-in,Donna Marie (super Butter Cream) Moisturizer,Sealed with Darcys (Pumpkin Seed) curl oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

Applied mix of Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner, liquid lecithin and ayurvedic oils (hibiscus, neem, brahmi) from roots to ends of hair. Made a loose twist at crown and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 23, 2011)

Cowashed then DCed overnight with AO HSR (haven't used that in a while) and AO WC. Rinsed this morning and my hair felt great!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2011)

Deep Conditioning with Tiiva's Coffee & Capaucau DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Currently steaming AO HSR into my hair. I may add some GPB later on.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

Mixed some Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner, liquid lecithin and ayurvedic oils (hibiscus, neem, brahmi). Will apply from roots to ends of hair and cover with plastic cap.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Dec 23, 2011)

Im not in this challenge, but I am about to dc and I wanted to share my concoction  I mixed some joico moisture recovery con, with mayo, an egg, olive oil, almond oil (love the sweet smell) and honey!   I hope my hair loves it, cause its staying on alllll night!


----------



## Napp (Dec 23, 2011)

My new love is africas best mayonaise. Its the best of both worlds! strong and silky results after only 10 mins with heat(i was in a rush)

when i say silky my hair was literally like butter even after rinsing it out. This will be my new staple dc! Plus it was only 3 dollars and change.


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 23, 2011)

clarified, then moisture poo, rinse and condish with Aphogee 2 min,rinse add roux porosity control for 30secs, rinse and DC with Kenra MC for 30mins with heat. rinse added leave-ins and rollerset.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 24, 2011)

Got my STEAMA!!!  Steamed for 25 minutes with Kyra's Ultimate Hemp dc. 

And I'll probably steam tomorrow too... and the next day, and the day after...


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 24, 2011)

I finally tried the Sitrinillah. OMG!!!! THATS WHAT MY HAIR WAS MISSING! MOISTURE!!! Let me tell yall i thought some of my hair just had a different texture or was damaged-no! I hit it with that sitrinillah and it curled right up!!! No heat necessary!!! It didn't even take alot! Smell soooooo goood and took only 15 minutes!!! I am sold on this conditioner!! But here is the kicker! I tried it again the next say (being greedy ) and it did nothing! I mean my hair wasnt dry or anything it was just there erplexed I think that my hair was just truly moisturized from the first go around that it didnt need/couldnt take anymore. Well I moisturized with some cantu-shea butter leave in, sealed with some castor oil, and then lran a little home-made eco-custard through my twa and let it dry. Let me tell yall my curls were poppin!! My hair was defined but not crunchy, creasy, or dry! It even had a little sheen to it! I plan on ordering this again when im halfway done with this container! A winner in my book!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 24, 2011)

Glad you're liking your steamer tiffers but lawd  if we can't find you we'll know just to follow the steam  

chelseatiara wow sounds like you struck gold with the Sitrinillah


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 24, 2011)

Soooo I haven't been posting here nor have I been doing delightful DC's  Right now I'm sitting with AVG and Giovanni deeper moisture in my head...I guess more as a pre poo as I plan to do a clarifying wash then Steam for a fair amount of time with:
Rosewater & SAA
Millcreek Keratin Con
AOWC
WGO 
 and maybe something else we'll see when I get to the hair kitchen


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 25, 2011)

DC'd with Claudie's new Deep Conditioning masque. Great conditioner!! Glad I got 2 of them!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2011)

Dropping by to say hello and Merry Christmas. I've been slacking off in the DC aea of my regi. Just got a TU last week so I will/must get back on my DC game. Be back to post when I DC later this week.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 25, 2011)

tiffers girl I know how u feels bout that dere steama...... Go on girl!

I am in the mood to DC and steam but I refuse to spend my xmas fiddling with my hair.


----------



## theneolution (Dec 25, 2011)

I DCed last night for 1 hour with a plastic cap ~ I tried Mixed Silk from Sally's for the first time.  I've never used the Mixed Chicks equivalent, but the Mixed Silk was AWESOMEEEEEE.  My hair has never felt so nice.  Definitely going to be one of my staple deep conditioners throughout my transition.  Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

Steaming right now with Qhemet CTDG and TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 26, 2011)

Did my first tea rinse. Let it sit on uncovered freshly clarified hair while I took a LUSH bath. Yay! Then coated my hair with hemp oil and followed it with Elasta QP DPR11. Will DC overnight 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 26, 2011)

This is probably gonna sound odd...but I dc'ed my ends only haha...I put my hair in a few ponytails, sprayed protein (hydrolyzed keratin diluted) and put ao hsr on top of that on the ends of the ponytails.  Dc'ed with heat for a while...left it on for a while after getting out from under the dryer...then rinsed a few mins ago.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2011)

Steamed yesterday with Step 1 of Hairveda's Methi Sativa set.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 26, 2011)

haven't checked-in in a while, but I'm still DCing 1-2x a week. Today I Dced with joico Kpak conditioner for 30 min


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 26, 2011)

DC'ed with Hairveda's Sitrinillah. Slapped some on my hair while it was dry, let it sit for 20 minutes, got the steam in my shower going and waited 10 more minutes, then rinse out.

Reminder that I will need to order some more when I get to a half jar of it. It's good stuff. My SO commented on how it smelled good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

DC'ing Nah with Tiiva's Coffee & Capuacua DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Saturday I DC'd with HTN protein DC for 1hr under a conditioner cap.

Today I DC'd with Enso's Seabuckthorn for 1hr under a conditioner cap.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm dreaming of DC-ing with sumthin yummy....*sigh* I loves conditioner. The end.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2011)

i dc'ed last night with Aphogee 2 min and followed with a cowash.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 27, 2011)

DCing under the dryer with Elasta QP DOR11 and oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiffers (Dec 27, 2011)

Steamed for half an or so with Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie. Then I added Brazil Loc Oil on top of that and steamed for another 30 minutes.

My two girls (ages 8 & 5) were fascinated while watching me and asked if they could steam their hair too.

Of course I said yes! 

My 8 year old chose to steam with Kyra's Ultimate Hydrating Hemp and my 5 year old chose Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.

I'm so proud. *wipes a stray tear*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

@tiffers

I'm glad you back on da' Steama'

*cute story*


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2011)

tiffers - that is soooo cute!

Ok gotta get back in the game, kinky twists make lazy.  I will DC on dry hair with something in a spray bottle, I think it's oyin honey hemp. Spray this in my twists leave in for about an hour, then wash.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been DC'ing w/ DB pumpking seed condish mixed with DB deep condishing mask & vatika frosting for the past hour. Sat under the dryer for the last 15 mins.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm dcing with Palmers coconut formula deep conditioning protein packs. It smelly really good, too.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 28, 2011)

Henna treatment and DC with AOHSR AVCO, EVOO, Hemp Seed Oil, JBCO


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Steamed for half an or so with Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie. Then I added Brazil Loc Oil on top of that and steamed for another 30 minutes.
> 
> My two girls (ages 8 & 5) were fascinated while watching me and asked if they could steam their hair too.
> 
> ...



tiffers That is to cute...How did they like steaming...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 28, 2011)

Lita They loved it! They were both like this  the whole time. I'm gonna start steaming their hair more regularly now that I know that they can tolerate it.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok. No more DPR11 for me. After I rinsed I was shedding a lot. More than with anything else I use. So I won't be using it again. Back to ORS replenishing and Silk Elements


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 28, 2011)

pre-poo for 30 mins with EVCO, wash with moisturizing poo, then DC for 1 hr with Kenra MC; rinse added leave-ins and rolllerset.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2011)

Steamed with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow Serum & Jasmine's Hibiscus DC. Will leave in overnight.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 28, 2011)

DC with mix of Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner; Brahmi, neem and hibiscus oils; liquid lecithin; Shikakai and fenugreek powders.


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 28, 2011)

DCin with ORS Replenishing tonight...


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2011)

Washed/kyras hemp hydrating shampoo bar,rinsed with hamandi shea rice milk con,Dc with B.A.S.K 1hr30min,Pura hair milk leave-in,Kyras mango moisturizing cream on ends,Sealed with TLC Boabab oil....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2011)

I DC'd with CD Black Vanilla Smoothie. Definite keeper!!! For some reason, I decided to put on a plastic cap and sit under the dryer with it (haven't done that in a long time). Great results!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 29, 2011)

Tonight's dc mix: shikakai, amla, fenugreek powders; neem and Brahmi oils; liquid lecithin  and Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

Steaming again tonight  with Sapote Oil. I couldn't hold out anymore!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2011)

tiffers - wow. One day I will try this


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

Golden75 Yes! You must!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Golden75 Yes! You must!


 
tiffers - I WILL.

This will get me back into steaming.  Haven't broke it out in awhile.


----------



## winona (Dec 30, 2011)

Yesterday DCed my twists with KerCare Intensive Restorative Treatment under dryer for 30mins


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2011)

DC'd yesterday for about 2hrs w/ cap. Oyin honey hemp & ao white camellia


----------



## tiffers (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, someone needs to hide my steamer, cuz I can't stop using it! Whenever I see it, I wanna steam! 

Steamed tonight for about 40 minutes with Qhemet's AOHC and OHHB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

tiffers  You bet not break it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

Steamed this afternoon with Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 30, 2011)

30 minutes with ORS Replenishing DC.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2011)

Tonight I through a few things together to use them up. I steamed for 30 mins with Jasmine's A&S, HV SitriNillah and some AE Garlic on the roots.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Dec 31, 2011)

Sitting in bed bagging with skala keratin conditioner and jasmine oil. Washed out overnight vatika oil bagging with tea tree shampoo. Scalp in heaven! Will definitely finish off with Aveda damage repair remedy to hold back any backlash from holiday braid outs!

Last weekend, washed hair with vatika shampoo after an overnight vatika oil, then overnight with himalaya protein conditioner on plaits.

Sometime last week applied herbal essences hello hydration on dried out afro bagged overnight and washed with vatika shampoo. 

Back to bed, night ​


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 31, 2011)

DC'd for 1.5hrs with Claudie's avocado intense under a conditioning cap


----------



## winona (Dec 31, 2011)

Bored so I washed my twists with diluted poo and now Dcing with Silicon Mix Bamabu


----------



## SpicyPisces (Dec 31, 2011)

Yesterday I DCed with Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholestorol mixed with Aphogee 2 Minute, hemp seed oil, Mega Care Vitamin E Oil, EVOO and a little Hot Six Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

It's bad luck to not steam on New Year's Eve  so tonight, I'm steaming with Marie Dean Olive & Wheat Berry Intense Protein Deep Conditioner Treatment. 

halee_J will there be more DDDC challenges in '12?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

I just realized that this will be my last deep conditioning session in 2011.  *gets all sentimental*


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 31, 2011)

Dc'ing right now.  Cleansed with bentonite clay, sprayed water/protein and on top of that I put aubrey organics hsr & wc mixed together.   I will add castor/red palm on top when the conditioner has gotten a chance to penetrate for a bit.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies for participating in this challenge, many of you stuck with it for the whole year!   I enjoyed this challenge and I've made a lot of freinds! I love DCing with y'all  Happy new year to everyone, I hope that 2012 is our best year yet  

* DDDC 2012 is up* Happy DCing and I hope to see you there


----------



## Arewa Girl (Jan 18, 2012)

Buenos dias! 
Skala Keratin Conditioner on dry hair bagged overnight. Shampooed with herbal essence smooth (red). Amla oil on towel dry hair for 3 hours. Aveda damage remedy 10 minutes.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 19, 2012)

Dc'ing overnight with Kenra MC.


----------



## Arewa Girl (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG the snow! 
Shikakai oil on dry hair + Skala aloe vera conditioner 3 hours washed out with coe silk protein neutral shampoo. Finished with aveda damage repair, avocado oil as leave-in.
Hair definitely breaking next week aphogee 2 step!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dc'd yesterday w/ avg, aowc and a mix of avocado and wheat germ oil.

Doing a simple dc now with just Giovanni SAS....


----------



## pinkness27 (Feb 11, 2012)

winona said:


> Last night dced on dry braids with Redken Heavy Cream with heat for 30min



On your hair or with weave? Could I use this on my Senegalese twists? Will I need to rinse it out after 30 mins?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Feb 11, 2012)

DCing now.  Did a catnip tea rinse, followed by ceramide/ayurveda oil blend, then Marie Dean Green Hemp Condish.  Went under steamer for 30 min, detangled, added more condish, will keep on for the rest of the day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 11, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with purabody natural's chocolate smoothie


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya'll in the old thread


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2012)

ETA--- Ooops wrong thread lol


----------



## Arewa Girl (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally managed to drag myself & the drier out on Saturday, shikakai oil on hair and kalonji oil on scalp bagged, walked the dogs, washed out with silk protein conditioner. Then Aphogee 2 step till hard under drier, rinse out then skala avocado conditioner + almond oil bagged under drier had enough by then so sat for probably 20 minutes,  then my Aveda on for 10 minutes.
My damp hair felt like a brand new wig (how to make the feeling last?) Braided when dry didn’t see any breakage, will see what happens this weekend.


----------

